# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Vers un systme publicitaire sain et non intrusif sur Developpez.com

## Anomaly

Mise  jour du 23/11/2015 :

Chers membres du Club,

Developpez.com a toujours eu une politique de limiter la publicit affiche sur nos pages au strict minimum et de la cadrer sur des rgles prcises, notamment deux emplacements bien dtermins, avec en particulier pas de son, pas de popup, pas de prsence au milieu du contenu, et rester dans le domaine des technologies de l'information au maximum.

Ces derniers mois, certains d'entre vous ont estim que, malgr ces efforts permanents depuis les dbuts de Developpez.com, nous pouvions faire mieux pour tre encore moins intrusifs. Nous vous avons cout, et nous avons en consquence banni les annonces Flash, banni les annonces animes, et banni les cookies traceurs.

Nous vous rappelons cependant que Developpez.com est un site gratuit, mais son exploitation a bien videmment un cot important, en particulier au niveau des dix serveurs ddis requis. La publicit est notre seul moyen actuel pour financer ces cots, et donc de tels choix ont forcment des impacts que nous avons choisi d'assumer.

Les bloqueurs de publicit sont forcment un souci pour nous, car en bloquant l'affichage des annonces, ils nous coupent aussi de notre unique moyen de financement des cots. Mais nous comprenons cependant parfaitement leur utilisation tant donn les abus manifestes qu'on peut constater aux quatre coins du Web. C'est pourquoi nous avons demand  nos lecteurs de nous mettre manuellement en liste blanche tant donn notre politique de publicit la moins intrusive possible.

J'ai l'immense joie de vous faire part d'une bonne nouvelle. Nos efforts ont t salus par Eiyo GmbH, diteur de AdBlock Plus. Ils ont valu Developpez.com suivant les critres des publicits non intrusives, et ayant constat que notre systme publicitaire correspondait  leurs normes, ont gracieusement ajout Developpez.com  la liste blanche gnrale des publicits non intrusives.

Cela veut dire que AdBlock Plus, avec son rglage par dfaut de "Autoriser certaines publicits non intrusives", affichera dsormais les publicits de Developpez.com sans dmarche particulire de votre part. Certains autres bloqueurs de publicit, comme AdBlock, utilisent dsormais aussi cette liste, qui est l pour promouvoir un Web meilleur dbarrass des abus publicitaires.

Pour tous ceux qui ont dsactiv cette liste blanche spcifique, ou ceux d'entre vous qui utilisent un autre bloqueur de publicit, nous leur serions reconnaissants si vous pouviez mettre developpez.com et developpez.net manuellement en liste blanche, et ce d'autant plus que ces emplacements vhiculent aussi des communications utiles sur les services gratuits que nous pouvons vous proposer, ce qui pourrait vous aider  mieux connatre les nombreux services gratuits  votre disposition.

Nous vous souhaitons une excellente navigation sur les forums, le site, les blogs et le Chat de Developpez.com !

----------


## RyzenOC

Perso, je ne trouve pas les pubs actuel intrusive, le site est sur ma liste blanche.

Par contre j'apprcie l'initiative, qui prouve que l'on peut se rmunrer honntement, et en respectant les visiteurs.
Si seulement plus de site web tait comme ca...

C'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle je recommande a mon entourage developpez.com et plus d'autres sites o j'ai le sentiment que ce sont devenu des attrapes fric, ou la communaut a t balaye comme une vielle chaussette.

Ici la communaut est encore respecte, esprons que a dure  ::zoubi::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Vous faites exactement le contraire de ce que tous les autres sites font*. Sur tous les autres sites du net c'est de pire en pire : vidos super lourdes avec bruits ou musiques infmes, pub sur le message deux des forums, fond d'cran en pub, harclement commercial par email, parfois plus de 80% d'une page est ronge par plus d'emplacements de pubs que de contenu utile, voir pire encore pour le peu de contenu utile qui reste passage au payant avec juste le dbut de l'article et le reste payant (quoi que si c'est de qualit on peu payer pourquoi pas).

Anomaly est un saint, qu'il soit canonis  ::yaisse2::

----------


## VinsS

Un simple _kill_ de _plugin-container_ et le problme est rsolu.

----------


## clementmarcotte

J'approuve. Ceci dit en lisant le titre dans la page des rsultats de recherche :




> Plus de bannire Flash d'auto-promotion sur Developpez.com, pour vous proposer de la publicit la moins intrusive possible


J'ai cru que le "plus" voulait dire + et non pas aucune. Comme quoi que ce n'est pas une mauvaise ide de nous mfier de nos titres. Et cela concerne tous les membres, pas juste "l'administration".   :;): 

EDIT : Corrig Merci !

----------


## sevyc64

> *Vous faites exactement le contraire de ce que tous les autres sites font*. Sur tous les autres sites du net c'est de pire en pire : vidos super lourdes avec bruits ou musiques infmes, pub sur le message deux des forums, fond d'cran en pub, harclement commercial par email, parfois plus de 80% d'une page est ronge par plus d'emplacements de pubs que de contenu utile, voir pire encore pour le peu de contenu utile qui reste passage au payant avec juste le dbut de l'article et le reste payant (quoi que si c'est de qualit on peu payer pourquoi pas).
> 
> Anomaly est un saint, qu'il soit canonis


Ben c'est tout  fait logique. Avec plus de pub, il y a plus de blocage, moins de pub vues. a entraine une baisse des rentres publicitaires, donc logiquement, pour compenser ben on augmente encore plus la pub pour que le peu qui reste encore  la visionner rapporte autant qu'avant.

_(on me souffle que l'Etat aurait tendance  appliquer le mme modle avec les radars sur la route, et pas uniquement, info ou intox ?)

_

----------


## danielhagnoul

On va faire un essai : j'ai dsactiv Adblock Plus.

EDIT

Sur la page http://www.developpez.net/forums/blog.php?do=list il y a encore une bannire Flash sautillante. Esprons que c'est la dernire du genre.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Attention Anomaly  crit que cela concerne l'*auto promotion* (donc les pubs du club pour faire connaitre leurs ressources ou services),  mais que pour ce qui est d'atomiser les problemes de leur rgie il  crit que c'est prvu mais pas encore fait :




> L'objectif a plus long terme est de pouvoir nous dbarrasser des "cookies traceurs" qui nous sont actuellement imposs par notre rgie. Cela va demander un certain temps mais l'objectif assum est de pouvoir vous proposer au final de la publicit totalement respectueuse de la vie prive.


Gnralement on voie des pubs informatique mais parfois il y  des pubs de merde qui passent leur filtre pour un temps, et il y  bien des pubs Flash que leur passe leur rgie, enfin a c'est partout pareil...
Si leur plan c'est d'obliger les annonceurs  ne plus passer du Flash alors la respect, en attendant ils ont pass les leurs en HTML5 c'est dj un beau premier pas, au moins ils montrent l'exemple  suivre   ::ccool:: 

Personnellement je les voie les pubs sur developpez.com,  parce que j'ai dsactiv addblock dessus, a m'intresse de voir les pubs du secteur informatique, jusque par curiosit pour voir qui fait la pub de quoi, parfois mme je clique, bien que rarement  ::): 

Par contre j'ai mis Addblock sur les autre sites sinon c'est devenu inutilisable...

----------


## Ymer Leahcim

quelle bonne initiative!

bravo !

pourriez-vous souffler le mot  Allocine,  tous les journaux en ligne, ...numration de 5985 sites franais  et surtout au prspectus vivant (cdiscooooooont).

Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il existe encore des gens forts dous de raison!

----------


## Anomaly

Oui j'ai bien prcis en effet que vous ne verrez plus du tout d'auto-promotion en Flash. Nous essayons depuis quelques temps de convaincre les annonceurs d'abandonner leurs bannires Flash mais videmment ce n'est pas aussi facile, bien que nous y croyons  :;): . Pour relativiser le problme cependant, les bannires des annonceurs vous ne les voyez qu'une poigne de fois par jour, l'essentiel du passage des bannires concerne uniquement l'auto-promotion, c'est pour a que le travail a commenc par l.  ::):

----------


## goof_22

Pour ma part ce qui me drange le plus se sont les traceurs et les collectes de donnes ralises.
Il pourrait tre intressant que les pubs soit gres par developpez en interne, aprs je me doute que a ne doit pas tre facile  mettre en place.
Je serais tout  fait prs  dsactiver ghostery dans ce cas, ou du moins le composant ddi.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Pour ma part ce qui me drange le plus se sont les traceurs et les collectes de donnes ralises.
> Il pourrait tre intressant que les pubs soit gres par developpez en interne, aprs je me doute que a ne doit pas tre facile  mettre en place.


Tout  fait, c'est d'ailleurs la suite du plan crit ci dessus par Anomaly :




> L'objectif a plus long terme est de pouvoir nous dbarrasser des "cookies traceurs" qui nous sont actuellement imposs par notre rgie. Cela va demander un certain temps mais l'objectif assum est de pouvoir vous proposer au final de la publicit totalement respectueuse de la vie prive.

----------


## Sicyons

L j'avoue que je suis impressionn. Bravo  vous pour oser aller  contre-courant et privilgier le respect du lecteur au profit immdiat. Comme quoi la confiance que je vous portais tait justifie.

Pour ceux qui s'tonnent encore de la diffrence avec d'autres sites comme Allocin, sachez qu'ils sont d'ores et dj perdus, tant la proprit de Webedia...

Merci encore et continuez, vous tes sur la bonne voie.

----------


## Sodium

J'approuve l'initiative, mais de la pub reste de la pub. C'est  dire de la dsinformation tentant d'imposer  ses cibles un achat bas sur la manipulation mentale et non sur une comparaison objective.
L'avenir n'est pas  une pub moins intrusive mais  un autre mode de financement du web (et d'autres domaines). Le principe d'un abonnement illimit  un certain nombre de sites  la manire de Netflix ou Spotify ne pourrait-il pas tre une nouvelle faon de consommer le web par exemple ?

----------


## prgasp77

J'ai ajout dvp.com et dvp.net  la liste blanche de mon plugin anti-pub ; sachez que je suis trs sensible aux efforts que vous fournissez et aux arguments que vous avancez. Merci  vous.





> Le principe d'un abonnement illimit  un certain nombre de sites  la manire de Netflix ou Spotify ne pourrait-il pas tre une nouvelle faon de consommer le web par exemple ?


Ou comment bloquer l'accs  l'information  90% de la population mondiale, la plus pauvre. On va l  l'encontre de ce qu'est, par essence, le web.

----------


## octal

Respect  ::applo:: 
Honetement je considre dvp comme une rfrence tant au niveau contenu qu'au niveau respect en vers la communaut. 
Je pense aussi que DVP devrait penser  faire un jour par an pour rcuprer les dons de la communaut. Je pense que les utilisateurs/contributeurs  ce site ne manqueront pas de faire une donnation (mme minime) pour aider au dveloppement du site et  son amlioration.

Encore une fois, MERCI DVP.

----------


## Sodium

> Ou comment bloquer l'accs  l'information  90% de la population mondiale, la plus pauvre. On va l  l'encontre de ce qu'est, par essence, le web.


"Si c'est gratuit, c'est vous le produit", comme disait l'autre.  partir du moment ou des gens effectuent un travail srieux, ils mritent d'en tirer une rmunration, ne serais-ce que pour pouvoir continuer leur activit.
Pour le moment, ils se rmunrent sur la pub et ce n'est pas une bonne chose. D'abord parce qu'en parlant de l'essence du web justement, le web est cens informer et non dsinformer (car la pub est de la dsinformation), ensuite parce que les annonceurs ont forcment une influence sur le contenu ditorial de leurs vecteurs de communication.

Certains sites ont commenc  proposer un accs premium par abonnement sans pub. Pourquoi pas, mais je ne vais pas commencer  payer 3 par mois sur chaque site et finir par ne plus savoir combien je dpense ni si j'ai rellement besoin de ce pour quoi je paye. Par contre, je serais tout  fait ouvert  un abonnement  12-15 qui couvrirait la majorit des sites que je visite quotidiennement.

----------


## prgasp77

> partir du moment ou des gens effectuent un travail srieux, ils mritent d'en tirer une rmunration


On est (presque) en phase sur ce point : l'auteur mrite une rmunration s'il le souhaite. Beaucoup d'auteur publient par plaisir de partager de l'information ou un avis.

Par la suite, tu sembles considrer qu'il n'existe que deux sources de revenu : la pub et l'abonnement. La gamme est bien plus large que cela, tu oublies :
les dons ;la renomme (si je suis un bloggeur reconnu, je m'auto-promeus) ;la vente de produits drivs (le mug dvp.com ?) ;la revente de statistiques (et l, comme tu dis, le produit c'est "moi") ;et j'en oublie certainement aussi.


Que l'on me propose de payer un petit quelque chose pour tre exempt de pub sur un ou plusieurs sites a me va. Qu'on m'interdise l'accs parce que je ne paie pas, je boycott ! Mme Nature a ouvert son magazine en ligne, c'est pour dire. Malheureusement, nombreux ont comme moi un bloqueur de publicit et n'auront aucun avantage direct  s'abonner. D'o l'appel aux dons (exemple : Wikipedia qui amasse une quantit monstrueuse d'argent) ou comme developpez.com sensibiliser les lecteurs sur le fait qu'ici, la publicit est slectionne avec soin et encourager la dsactivation du bloqueur de rclame.

----------


## deren

Persos, j'utilise un ADBLOCK et aucune liste blanche, et aucun regret, si les sites veulent faire de l'argent qu'ils trouvent d'autres solutions que d'emmerder les visiteurs...

----------


## Garoud

> Persos, j'utilise un ADBLOCK et aucune liste blanche, et aucun regret, si les sites veulent faire de l'argent qu'ils trouvent d'autres solutions que d'emmerder les visiteurs...


Tu entends quoi par "faire de l'argent" ? je crois avoir lu que plus de 90% des sites d'information gratuits sont en dficit. Pourtant ce genre de site ncessite de trs gros moyens : serveurs ddis, quipe de journalistes, rdacteur en chef, informaticiens, plus tous les employs ncessaires au bon fonctionnement d'une socit comme drh, comptables, commerciaux, sans oublier les charges normes (+50%)  payer  l'URSAFF... Par contre aucune subventions contrairement  la presse crite paye  millions avec vos impts...

Il doit y avoir Mdiapart qui s'en sort presque bien, en plus sans pub, mais s'il doivent payer la TVA comme l'tat leur demande eux aussi du coup ils vont se retrouver en dficit.
Si tu as un hbergement mutualis que tu payes chez OVH  2  / mois tu as pas besoin de mettre de la pub c'est vrai, mais les couts des sites  haut trafic sont trs levs. Bien sur Mdiapart est une belle russite, mais  part cette exception le public est gnralement pas prt  payer un abonnement comme le montre la pluspart des tudes : c'est moins de 1%. Donc les serveurs ddis et les employs, si tu as ni abonnements ni pubs (addblock) sur les paye comment ? et bien tu les paye pas : tu dposes le bilan, c'est ce qui est arriv  un tas de sites qui ont ferm, exemple : 





> *Dpt de bilan pour Owni, le site d'information gratuit lanc en 2009*
> 
> Les juges du tribunal de commerce devraient se prononcer dbut janvier.
> 
> Mauvaise nouvelle pour Owni qui ne clbrera pas Nol cette anne. Le site d'information gratuit d'information cr en 2009 a en effet dpos le bilan ce vendredi comme l'a annonc son directeur, Didier Ads. Le prsident de la socit, qui compte prs de quinze salaris, a ainsi expliqu que "les juges du tribunal de commerce se prononceront dbut janvier". Quant au site, il informait les lecteurs en une ce vendredi que "la dclaration de cessation de paiement, accompagne d'une procdure de mise en liquidation judiciaire, a t dpose pour la socit OWNI SAS, ce matin, le 21/12/12", les remerciant par ailleurs "pour ces annes partages, ces sujets dbattus, ces aventures racontes, ces projets invents".
> 
> Si c'est une mauvaise nouvelle pour Owni, cela prouve une fois de plus la difficult de faire exister un site internet gratuit d'information. Owni a d'ailleurs pens  passer au payant pour se sortir de ses problmes. Mais aprs une consultation sur le sujet, les rponses pour compter ses soutiens financiers chez les internautes n'ont pas vraiment t  la hauteur des esprances - mme si le site a reu "plus de 2 000 rponses" comme l'a assur Didier Ads.
> 
> Read more at http://www.atlantico.fr/pepites/depo...DcjXLtgbIcX.99


Tous le monde  en tte une poigne de russites connues, mais que sont devenus les centaines ou milliers d'autres sites qui se sont monts au dbut de la bulle internet ?
"Faire de l'argent" comme tu dis sur un site quand tu as ni abonnement ni revenus pub ( cause des adblocks) je demande  voir... Il y  quelques russites c'est vrai mais combien qui font des bides ?

C'est pas parce qu'un moteur de recherche comme google et un rseau social nomm facebook ont eu une russite mondiale extraordinaire avec des revenus normes que tout le web est dans la mme situation...
Encore un contre exemple : Tweeter. Comment veux tu montiser un truc pareil ?




> Tweeter : Prvisions de chiffres d'affaires rvises  la baisse
> Les pertes s'aggravent, passant de 132 millions de dollars  162 millions de dollars.


Que va il arriver  toutes les pauvres pommes qui ont des actions Twitter ? Et bien quand le march va comprendre que c'est impossible  rentabiliser le titre va s'crouler et les actionnaires vont tout perdre.

Pour info la bulle internet  crev dj, et c'est pas fini d'autres dpt de bilans en masse sont  venir. Il est mme probable que la monte en charge des addblocks va crer un sinistre sur la toile d'une ampleur colossale, avec la fermeture d'un nombre norme de sites, dont peut tre certain bons sites que vous aimez utiliser  ::aie:: ...

Toi deren tu es dveloppeur (tu es certainement pas webmaster en tout cas pour avoir eu ces propos) ? tu vie comment ? tu facture tes clients ? ton patron te verse un salaire ? ou alors tes clients te disent "vous travaillez gratuitement et vous nemmerdez pas avec vos factures", pour reprendre les mmes termes que ce que tu souhaite aux webmasters  ::mouarf:: . 

Si tu visites des sites et que tu as mis addblock, d'un certain point de vue a peu tre considr comme du vol. Sauf que c'est comprhensible  cause des abus de la pub intrusive les gens ont du en arriver la... Mais sur les sites qui ne passent pas de pub intrusive (et donc qui font forcment des revenus pub dj trs faibles, parce que le taux de clics sur les formats "classiques" est trs trs bas, voir nul...), c'est trs malhonnte de ne pas avoir dsactiv addblock, c'est du leech tout simplement tu prends et tu ne donne rien.

----------


## RyzenOC

> "Faire de l'argent" comme tu dis sur un site quand tu as ni abonnement ni revenus pub ( cause des adblocks) je demande  voir... Il y  quelques russites c'est vrai mais combien qui font des bides ?


L'infrastructure et proportionnel au revenue d'un site en gnrale, *j'ai bien dit en gnrale*.

Pour un petit/moyen blog, on trouve des hbergeurs pas cher, a 30/ans (serveur mutualis+nom de dommaine), c'est pas un ruine budget non plus.
Les gros site ont besoin de serveur ddies, mais en gnrale ces sites ont des visiteurs, ce qui compense (sinon il y'a un problme...) les couts.

D'ailleurs si tu as du dbit montant chez toi, tu peut mme hberger ton site chez toi, avec un raspberry, un pc a 30 qui consomme 3W.

Le raspberry 2 est tous a fait capable(niveau performance) d'hberger un site moyen.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Les gros site ont besoin de serveur ddies, mais en gnrale ces sites ont des visiteurs, ce qui compense (sinon il y'a un problme...) les couts.


Oui mais si ces visiteurs raisonnent comme deren, il y a un problme.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oui mais si ces visiteurs raisonnent comme deren, il y a un problme.


Oui tout a fait, d'un autre cot je le comprend.
En effet je considre ce systme de rmunration (la pub) comme malsaine, existe t'il un autre moyen de subsistance viable ?, j'en doute.

Les dons: sa ne suffira pas je pense
Les comptes premium(payant), faut voir, mais ce systme aussi est pervers, car on "interdit" la connaissance au plus dmunie.


Pour l'heure la pub reste le meilleur moyen pour survivre.

Le meilleur systme que je connaisse, c'est de faire un appelle aux dons et en fonction du montant total des dons on mets plus ou moins pub, voir pas du tous. Je pense dvl.com devrait tenter cette exprience.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Excellente initiative, du coup, moi aussi j'ai dsactiv Adblock Plus.  :;): 

Ce qui reste ne me gne pas trop alors que je suis un publiphobe acharn. Trop de publicit tue la publicit ... le jour o les publicitaires comprendront a, ils vendront leurs publicits 10 fois plus cher ... en cas d'exclusivit, et la tl redeviendra regardable.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous

Un seul mot : BRAVO  :;):

----------


## marcov

Notons en complment  la remarque souffle  sevyc64 


> (l'Etat aurait tendance  appliquer le mme modle avec les radars sur la route, et pas uniquement, info ou intox ?)


 que beaucoup de systmes fonctionnent de cette manire  travers le monde. Je pense notamment au gouvernement amricain qui, pour toute rponse  l'accroissement de la dlinquance lie  la drogue, systmatise l'incarcration et accrot la dure des peines, alors qu'il s'agirait peut-tre d'investir davantage dans la rinsertion, le dsenclavement de la pauvret, la meilleure rpartition des richesses etc. etc., un exercice de confiance populaire peu habituel dans nos conomies librales... Bon je digresse un peu tout de mme...

Plus pragmatique, rappelons que sur Chrome notamment, le lancement des bannires Flash peut-tre interdit systmatiquement lors de l'affichage d'une nouvelle page :

- Paramtres
- Afficher les paramtres avancs
- Confidentialit
- Paramtres du contenu...
- Plug-ins
- Cocher "Me laisser choisir quand excuter le contenu du plug-in"

Le popup, encart ou autre apparat alors gris. S'il s'agit d'un lment que vous dsirez visionner : clic droit "Excuter ce plug-in"...

Have a good day...

----------


## domi65

A la lecture de cet article, j'ai voulu dsactiver Adblock pour ce site...
Et j'ai constat que je l'avais dj fait !
Comme quoi, effectivement, la pub n'est pas bien gnante sur Dveloppez.com : M'tais mme pas aperu qu'il y en avait.  :;):

----------


## David WEB

Adblock dsactiv pour moi aussi !!!

Et longue vie  DVP, en esprant que son succs fera des mules ...  ::lol::

----------


## Mdinoc

Normalement j'ai Adblock+ dsactiv sur dvp, mais il faudrait que je vrifie que c'est bien le cas sur mon nouveau PC...




> Nous essayons depuis quelques temps de convaincre les annonceurs d'abandonner leurs bannires Flash mais videmment ce n'est pas aussi facile, bien que nous y croyons


Sur les annonceurs eux-mmes? J'aurais cru que vous militeriez plutt auprs des rgies pour qu'elles n'acceptent plus ce format de pub...

----------


## Anomaly

> Sur les annonceurs eux-mmes? J'aurais cru que vous militeriez plutt auprs des rgies pour qu'elles n'acceptent plus ce format de pub...


Les rgies c'est un dialogue de sourd. C'est pour a qu'on va trs bientt ne plus avoir de rgie du tout et grer la totalit de nos annonceurs nous-mmes. Ainsi on pourra cette fois tre sr que personne ne passe d'annonces en-dehors de nos critres et aussi tre sr de ne plus avoir  faire subir des cookies traceurs  nos visiteurs.

----------


## griggione

Bpnjour tous




> ... et aussi tre sr de ne plus avoir  faire subir des cookies traceurs  nos visiteurs.


 ::applo:: 
pour a et le reste en gnral

----------


## danielhagnoul

> On va faire un essai : j'ai dsactiv Adblock Plus.


Priode d'essai termine.

Je constate, avec beaucoup de plaisir, que l'effort pour rendre les publicits moins intrusives est rel, en consquence mon bloqueur de publicits sera toujours dsactiv sur les sites DVP.

Flicitations !  ::applo::

----------


## Anomaly

L'effort est en train de se poursuivre. Nous avons mis en place ce soir les nouvelles bannires d'auto-promotion en HTML qui remplacent les anciennes bannires GIF animes. Ainsi non seulement elles sont plus lgres, mais nous venons galement  bout du clignotement de ces bannires, les nouvelles tant entirement fixes.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je continue  applaudir des deux mains : Excellente initiative, j'espre que d'autres forums auront l'opportunit de suivre le mme chemin ... ne serait-ce que pour donner un grand coup de pied dans la fourmilire du consumrisme forcen.  ::mouarf::

----------


## danielhagnoul

Depuis que les publicits ont cess de "gigoter", non seulement elles ne me gnent plus pour lire le reste de la page, mais je m'aperois que je les regarde et que souvent je les lis !

C'est grave docteur ?  ::mouarf2::

----------


## bernard59139

Bonjour

Bravo pour ne pas cder  la facilit (pression des rgies pub, volont de garder un site lger, ..).

@+

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Excellente initiative, j'espre que d'autres forums auront l'opportunit de suivre le mme chemin ... ne serait-ce que pour donner un grand coup de pied dans la fourmilire du consumrisme forcen.


Cela serait surprenant, la tendance est au tout invasif : mon Adblock a toujours t dsactiv sur Developpez, mais sur les autres sites j'essaye vraiment de laisser inactif, mais je sens que je vais craquer et le remettre avant que je ne devienne fou : les vidos avec 10s puis 30 secondes de publicit impose avant chaque visionnage, la pub qui passe en plein cran si tu as le malheur de survoler le bas de page, ou encore le site dont le fond et l'en-tte est remplac par celui du publicitaire (je sais mme pas comment des gens ont pu imaginer un tel systme et comment d'autres gens peuvent l'accepter sur leur propre site).

Bravo Developpez de mettre un peu de lumire dans un monde de fous o les publicitaires tuent la publicit  coup de publicit.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Aprs avoir banni les bannires d'auto-promotion en Flash, puis les bannires d'auto-promotion en GIF anim pour des bannires ultra lgres en simple HTML et sans clignotement, et convaincu certains de nos annonceurs d'abandonner leurs bannires Flash clignotantes pour les remplacer par des bannires fixes HTML, j'ai le plaisir de vous informer que de nouveaux progrs ont t faits dans notre combat pour un systme publicitaire sain et non intrusif.

Nous avons dcid de nous attaquer  notre rgie qui nous impose des cookies traceurs, et donc par la mme occasion, vous les impose  vous aussi. Dsormais, nous garantissons que seulement 20 % des affichages des bannires seront retransmis via la rgie. Les 80 % des affichages restants seront servis par notre propre serveur de publicit qui n'utilise pas de cookie traceur et n'est li  aucun groupe publicitaire.

De plus, sur le forum, si vous tes connect, nous garantissons que 100 % des affichages de bannires seront servis par notre propre serveur de publicit. Aucun appel ne sera donc fait  la rgie si vous visitez le forum en tant connect.

Outre la non-utilisation de cookies traceurs, notre serveur de publicit prsente aussi l'avantage de rpondre nettement plus rapidement ; vous devriez donc ressentir de manire gnrale des meilleures performances.

Notez que les bannires d'auto-promotion sont servies par les deux systmes, et que cela reste la trs grande majorit des bannires qu'un visiteur rgulier de Developpez pourra voir. En effet, nous prfrons largement livrer de la simple auto-promotion plutt que de fournir de la publicit hors sujet ou intrusive, mme si un tel choix forcment nous cote.  :;): 

Je tiens  remercier chaleureusement tous les membres du Club qui ont dsactiv leur bloqueur de publicit sur Developpez et donc qui nous soutienne dans cette voie du Oui au financement par la publicit mais Non aux abus.  ::hola::

----------


## danielhagnoul

Flicitations !  ::king::  
 ::lahola::

----------


## MichaelREMY

bravo, c'est une louable dcision que vous prenez l.

Depuis plus de 10ans sur ce site, c'est bien l'un des rares  ne pas devenir un prospectus clignotants, ni une usine  gaz.

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bien d'accord.

Mme si je ne suis pas Europen et que la publicit sur Developpez a, par le fait mme, gnralement peu d'intrt (pas dans le sens de got ou de refus, mais dans le sens "d'utilit") pour moi, je la laisse quand mme passer. En toute logique, maintenir l'accs gratuit  l'ensemble des ressources du site ne peut pas se faire sans une source de revenus.

Ce serait diffrent si en cliquant sur un lien, je me trouvais avec des fentres intempestives; mais on en trs loin, heureusement

----------


## Nighty22Night

Dsormais vous tes ma seule exception que j'ai ajout  Adblock !  ::):

----------


## Sankasssss

Flicitations pour ce travail. Cela fait bien longtemps que vous tes sur liste blanche chez moi.

----------


## griggione

RE




> Je tiens  remercier chaleureusement tous les membres du Club qui ont dsactiv leur bloqueur de publicit sur Developpez ...


Je frquente peu de forum technique, puisque choisis pour leurs qualits.
Par principe, puisque je viens "prendre", je n'ai jamais install de bloqueur quelconque.

C'est pour a que je flicite encore plus Developpez, de son initiative  ::applo::

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Bien d'accord.
> Mme si je ne suis pas Europen et que la publicit sur Developpez a, par le fait mme, gnralement peu d'intrt (pas dans le sens de got ou de refus, mais dans le sens "d'utilit") pour moi, je la laisse quand mme passer.


la pub peut tre utile ! si !

Quelques fois en allant sur Developpez , je vois une pub indiquant que tel EDI ou tel langage est sorti dans sa nouvelle version !
Ce genre de pub je les apprcie car elles sont utiles, on peut zapper ce genre d'infos et l, c'est le moment de se rattraper !
Le savoir est une ocassion de mettre  jour des lments de scurit ou de performance, ou de formation ou tout simplement de catalogue ou de mise  jour de CV pourquoi pas !
Donc celles-ci sont fort utiles !  (donc en gnral tout ce qui touche aux langages et aux outils de dev...etc)

Je voudrais bien avoir (pourquoi pas de manire configurable par catgorie et avec des codes couleurs) sur le bandeau droit/gauche de Developpez , une zone qui liste par date de sortie les versions des langages/edi/librairies....
par exemple (invent):
2015-07-01 php 8.12
2015-06-30 visualstudio 2015.12.1
2015-06-28 postgresql 9.7
2015-06-24 python 2.98785
2015-06-23 joomla 4.123
2015-05-12 firebug 15.12
2015-03-03 jquery 12.12

Juste une liste simple pure comme a, rien de plus, pas de pub, ni de lien, rien de clignotant, ce serait nickel ! Le rve serait d'avoir en plus la possibilit d'avoir une checkbox en face pour que chaque utilisateur identifi et concern puisse se marquer d'avoir "gr/lu/pris connaissance" ou pas cette maj de version.

----------


## webskin

AdBlock et Ghostery dsactivs. Merci pour votre transparence.

----------


## griggione

RE




> ... la possibilit d'avoir une checkbox en face pour que chaque utilisateur identifi et concern puisse se marquer d'avoir "gr/lu/pris connaissance" ou pas cette maj de version.


Limite traage .....

----------


## Yorenzo

Vous tes au top, j'espre que vous tes rentable avec ce business model mais en tout cas niveau mentalit c'est vraiment cool  :;):

----------


## RyzenOC

Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais compris, pourquoi y'a t'il 2 nom de domaines ? .net et .com ?
Sa "complique" les choses, puisqu'il faut mettre les 2 adresses dans la liste blanche.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais compris, pourquoi y'a t'il 2 nom de domaines ? .net et .com ?...


.com, c'est le portail et .net, c'est directement le Forum  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais compris, pourquoi y'a t'il 2 nom de domaines ? .net et .com ?
> Sa "complique" les choses, puisqu'il faut mettre les 2 adresses dans la liste blanche.


Il s'agit d'un choix technique ancestral qui n'a plus vraiment de sens aujourd'hui mais il a t conserv pour le moment pour garder la compatibilit avec les URLs existantes.

----------


## cchatelain

> Il s'agit d'un choix technique ancestral qui n'a plus vraiment de sens aujourd'hui mais il a t conserv pour le moment pour garder la compatibilit avec les URLs existantes.


Un petit url rewriting sur le .net pourrait arranger les choses. Enfin je pense. Ceci dit c'est plus facile quand on n'a pa  le faire mais juste le suggrer.

----------


## x_x_x_o

Bravo, pour la peine j'ai dsactiv mon bloqueur de publicit pour ce site. 
Et c'est pas du tout quelque chose que j'ai l'habitude de faire  ::D:

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Il s'agit d'un choix technique ancestral qui n'a plus vraiment de sens aujourd'hui mais il a t conserv pour le moment pour garder la compatibilit avec les URLs existantes.


le .net le .com ne sont pas sur le mme serveur je suppose...sinon cela ne poserait aucun problme de redirection (compatibilit).   J'aimerai tellement une simplicit comme : www.developpez.com et forum.developpez.com (voire www.developpez.com/forum) ::lol:: 


[HUMOUR]
Peut-tre que c'est juste pour le rfrencement cette multiplicit de domaines aujourd'hui   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
Quand je pense  l'admin dans la cave qui doit se prendre la tte  grer plusieurs domaines, les logs, les suivis.... Longue vie  son ame.
Et je ne pense pas au comptable/trsorerier dans le bureau qui lui est comptant de voir une seconde facture pour le domaine .net  ::mouarf:: 
[/HUMOUR]

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Tant qu' faire je choisirais plutt ".net" car le ".com" est un raccourci de "commercial" ... ce que n'est pas ce site, ni ce forum. A la limite, a pourrait mme devenir developpez.org.

----------


## maniac37

tudiant en informatique j'ai plaisir  lire vos publications sur les avances/volutions du site. Je trouve a trs intressant. Merci  vous pour vos efforts pour amliorer notre confort, ainsi que de nous tmoigner tous ces dtails !  ::):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Tant qu' faire je choisirais plutt ".net" car le ".com" est un raccourci de "commercial" ... ce que n'est pas ce site, ni ce forum. A la limite, a pourrait mme devenir developpez.org.


Tu peu taper http://developpez.org a marche  ::mouarf:: 

En mme temps si .org c'tait le domaine officiel alors qu'il y  un peu de pub a risque d'tre mal vu par quelques "extrmistes", alors que un .com avec presque pas de pub c'est rare, donc plutt une bonne surprise  ::mrgreen::

----------


## goomazio

> [...] les membres du Club qui ont   dsactiv leur bloqueur de publicit sur Developpez et donc qui nous   soutienne dans cette voie du Oui au financement par la publicit mais   Non aux abus.


J'ai mis +1 pour soutenir l'effort mais je ne souhaite pas que vous restiez dans cette voie du financement par la pub. Dveloppez mrite une contre-partie, a oui.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> J'ai mis +1 mais c'est pour soutenir l'effort. Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec votre phrase : 
> 
> J'ai dsactiv adblock pour developpez, mais je n'approuve pas cette voie du financement par la publicit...


Et vous financez le site comment ? Par une cotisation annuelle de tous les membres comme pour les associations ? Car malheureusement, l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour  *goomazio*

Tu as raison, fini les pubs et Developpez.com sera d'accord avec toi  ::ccool:: 

(_Juste un petit problme de rien du tout; peux-tu transmettre ton RIB, que les prlvements mensuels soient faits pour les divers frais des sites .......... une bagatelle surement_)  ::hola::

----------


## infauto

Merci  toute l'quipe de Developpez.com.
J'apprcie cette dcision et je vous en remercie.
Votre site est effectivement un des rares  ne pas tre un arbre de nol avec clignotement et pop up en tout genre.
Longue vie  Developpez.com
 ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

> Votre site est effectivement un des rares  ne pas tre un arbre de nol avec clignotement et pop up en tout genre.
>  Longue vie  Developpez.com


Et c'est l'un des rares site ou l'on peut dbattre sur des sujets de l'it sans que sa parte trop en live (la maturit des membres est le plus gros facteur)
Le systme de news est vraiment gniale.

Pour que ce site reste comme il est avec des membres "pro" et mature, je pense qu'il faudrait conserver le design du site, ne pas partir dans le flat design, avec 2 boutons par page, sa risquerais d'attirer en plus les trolleur et autre cratures indsirable qui causerais du tord a la communaut.

Le systme que vous avez mis en place, un thme pc et un autre mobile me parait plus pertinent que de faire un site responsive avec de gros carrer.
Merci d'avoir et d'tre a l'coute de la communaut.

----------


## gvasseur58

Bravo ! Un des trs rares sites o je peux circuler sans me sentir agress  ::yaisse3::

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Le travail que nous avons commenc il y a quelques mois pour avoir un systme publicitaire sain et non intrusif s'achve !

En effet, depuis le 1er aot, nous avons dbranch dfinitivement notre rgie externe qui nous imposait en particulier les cookies publicitaires traceurs, et parfois des publicits hors contexte ou ne respectant pas nos exigences. En plus de a, nous avons impos  nos annonceurs qu' partir du 1er aot, les bannires ne doivent tre ni ralises avec Flash, ni tre animes. De plus nous essayons d'avoir autant que possible des bannires crites totalement en HTML, avec un minimum d'images dedans (voir aucune).

Depuis le 1er aot, vous avez donc les garanties suivantes :
 Aucune bannire Flash ou anime ne sera visible sur Developpez.com, que vous soyez connect ou pas Aucune publicit hors contexte ne sera affiche sur Developpez.com Il n'y aura plus de cookies traceurs impose par une quelconque rgie publicitaire

Ceci s'ajoute aux critres que nous avons toujours appliqus depuis le dbut sur les bannires publicitaires sur Developpez.com :
 Pas de publicit en popup, en fond d'cran, en cran intercalaire ou qui s'agrandit au survol Pas de publicit au milieu du contenu de la page Pas de publicit sonore Publicit trs majoritairement oriente sur les technologies de l'information

En plus de a, vous aurez remarqu que les deux emplacements des bannires de publicit de Developpez.com sont dsormais marqus comme tel.

Nous esprons que ces amliorations pourront faire prendre conscience  tous que mme si pour Developpez.com la publicit est notre seule source de revenus, un tel systme ne peut pas fonctionner avec les abus que nous pouvons trop souvent constater sur d'autres sites. Pour les nombreuses personnes ayant install AdBlock ou un quivalent, nous esprons que les efforts que nous avons consenti les inciteront  mettre developpez.com et developpez.net en liste blanche de leur bloqueur.  :;): 

Nous vous souhaitons une excellente navigation sur les forums et le site de Developpez.com !  :;): 

PS: Pour tre totalement exhaustif, nous utilisons encore un systme externe qui permet de comptabiliser les visites sur Developpez.com, qui en tant que bote noire, pourrait thoriquement lui aussi poser des cookies traceurs  notre insu, bien que cela soit totalement indpendant de notre systme publicitaire. Nous sommes en train de rflchir si cette situation pourrait tre amliore.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je n'ai qu'un seul mot  dire : Bravo

Et un seul souhait  formuler : Que le Forum serve d'exemple  d'autres Forums   ::D:

----------


## Blowfish

C'est super ! 

Je dsactive mon adblock ! Continuez comme a !

----------


## Beanux

Excellente politique de transparence.

Depuis le dbut de votre initiative il y a quelque mois, j'avais dj dsactiv mon bloqueur, pour aller dans le bon sens.

Continuez comme a.

----------


## tomlev

Super  ::ccool:: 

Developpez montre l'exemple, j'espre que d'autres sites vont suivre.




> De plus nous essayons d'avoir autant que possible des bannires crites totalement en HTML, avec un minimum d'images dedans (voir aucune).


a par contre je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide en terme de lgret, ou alors il faut que les ressources de type script ou css soient directement intgr dans le HTML. Sinon a fait des requtes supplmentaires, ce qui est parfois plus coteux que de tlcharger juste une image.

----------


## Anomaly

> a par contre je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide en terme de lgret, ou alors il faut que les ressources de type script ou css soient directement intgr dans le HTML. Sinon a fait des requtes supplmentaires, ce qui est parfois plus coteux que de tlcharger juste une image.


Il est vident que toutes les ressources sont en un seul et mme fichier, sauf en ce qui concerne les petites images qui peuvent en faire partie. Et le but n'est pas uniquement la lgret de l'ensemble ; le fait que les bannires soient textuelles semble tre un critre apprci par les visiteurs plutt que d'avoir une unique image (en effet la libert qu'apporte la bannire image peut tenter l'annonceur d'ajouter des illustrations inutiles trop accrocheuses).

----------


## Loceka

Trs bonne nouvelle, merci  vous !




> Pour les nombreuses personnes ayant install AdBlock ou un quivalent, nous esprons que les efforts que nous avons consenti les inciteront  mettre developpez.com et developpez.net en liste blanche de leur bloqueur.


Je suppose que vous y avez dj pens mais, au cas o, vous ne pourriez pas contacter Adblock Plus pour ajouter developpez  leur whitelist par dfaut ?
Apparement tous les critres sont runis.

----------


## danielhagnoul

Vive les publicits sur DVP !
Si quelqu'un mavait dit que je dirais cela un jour, je lui aurais rpondu qu'il me connaissait bien mal.  :;): 




> Que le Forum serve d'exemple  d'autres Forums


On doit pouvoir aider dans ce sens en disant sur les rseaux sociaux tout le bien que l'on pense de cette initiative.




> Je dsactive mon adblock !


Fais depuis le dbut de l'initiative et aucun regret.




> le fait que les bannires soient textuelles semble tre un critre apprci par les visiteurs


OUI !




> contacter Adblock Plus pour ajouter developpez  leur whitelist par dfaut ?
> Apparement tous les critres sont runis.


Si l'on peut aider ici en tmoignant de notre satisfaction, je suis partant.

----------


## Nervix

adblock retir et bravo pour ce bel effort. 

Les pub moins intrusive seront mieux perus  ::D:

----------


## Sodium

C'est une bonne chose pour les utilisateurs. Par contre, pour les annonceurs, une grande partie de l'intrt rside dans le fait de pouvoir suivre le parcours d'un visiteur sur plusieurs sites et de savoir si une publicit sur une page A  dlench une conversion sur une page G.  voir donc les rsultats, mais idalement tous les sites devraient faire la mme chose.

----------


## HardBlues

Une raison de plus pour apprcier ce site, que j'ai mis en liste blanche  l'instant

----------


## LSMetag

Trs bon exemple !!! A suivre par d'autres sites internet !

Ublock Origin dsactiv pour developpez.com et developpez.net. Merci !

----------


## araqiel

Ghostery de nouveau ouvert sur votre site =)

----------


## jopopmk

Hop ! ABP dsactiv (je pensais que c'tait dj fait mais apparemment pas).
Par contre je suppose que vous faites attention aux scripts des ban, sinon a reste la porte ouverte  toutes les fentres.

----------


## earhater

ABP dsactiv pour ma part !

----------


## Greenman

Bonjour Dveloppez.com

Merci beaucoup, vous avez toute ma sympathie pour avoir fait ces efforts, je dsactive mes filtres chez vous!
 ::bravo::   ::ave::   ::bravo::

----------


## StoumFou

Bravo, belle preuve de comprhension du Web d'aujourd'hui 
Bienvenue sur ma liste de blanche. Et merci pour tout.

----------


## Tawane

Pour ma part il y a plusieurs semaines maintenant que j'ai dsactiv adblock sur developpez.com (et .net), juste aprs avoir lu la 1ere annonce mi-juin. Par ailleurs, avez-vous une possibilit de mesurer le taux de visiteur avec/sans bloqueur de pub ? Et donc l'impact de vos efforts sur l'volution de ce taux ?

----------


## bguihal

uBlock dsactiv.

----------


## h_fabrice

Cool

----------


## PBernard18

On ne peut que se fliciter d'une telle dmarche qui concoure  mieux respecter les internautes des abus publicitaires.
Merci pour cette dmarche qui mrite d'tre largement soutenue.

----------


## deren

Merci Adblock, la pub non merci en flash ou en html...

----------


## griggione

Bonjour *deren*




> Merci Adblock, la pub non merci en flash ou en html...


Et comment vivent les sites comme Developpez.com ?
Ha oui, reste le paiement pour l'accs au site.

Mieux, pour que tu n'es plus de pubs, tu rgles en fin de mois les frais que reprsente ce site  ::ave::

----------


## danielhagnoul

> Merci Adblock, la pub non merci en flash ou en html...


Bonjour

J'ai la phobie des "trucs qui gigotent". Je peux t'assurer qu'ici ce n'est plus le cas.

Faire un essai ne t'engage  rien, dsactive Adblock sur ce site pendant 2 ou trois jours.

----------


## Torotoro

Merci.
Je dsactive mon adblock immdiatement.

----------


## Flaburgan

Bravo pour l'initiative ! uBlock dsactiv.

Je conserve par contre Ghostery pour l'instant, car comme indiqu par




> PS: Pour tre totalement exhaustif, nous utilisons encore un systme externe qui permet de comptabiliser les visites sur Developpez.com, qui en tant que bote noire, pourrait thoriquement lui aussi poser des cookies traceurs  notre insu, bien que cela soit totalement indpendant de notre systme publicitaire. Nous sommes en train de rflchir si cette situation pourrait tre amliore.


Google Analytics est toujours l. Une solution serait d'utiliser Piwik  la place. En le paramtrant pour respecter le DoNotTrack, cela permet mme lgalement de ne plus avoir  afficher le bandeau impos par la CNIL "Ce site utilise des cookies blablabla".

----------


## Anomaly

> Google Analytics est toujours l. Une solution serait d'utiliser Piwik  la place.


Dj essay, cet outil ne tient absolument pas la charge. Il n'est clairement pas adapt  un site de notre taille.

----------


## Invit

Belle dcision  :;):

----------


## tlt

Merci dvp  :8-): 

En tout  cas, je remarque aussi que le chargement des pages est devenu plus rapide sans ces trackeurs (a se ressent vraiment avec ma connexion de 512 Kbps que j'ai depuis 5 ans   ::aie::  )

----------


## griggione

> a se ressent vraiment avec ma connexion de 512 Kbps que j'ai depuis 5 ans


 ::piou::

----------


## bes51

Bravo !

----------


## Mpolo

Enfin un peu de respect (des utilisateurs/internautes) dans un monde de brutes.

Belle et intelligente initiative de dveloppez.com, merci et respect  vous. ::D:

----------


## l'art souille

Excellente initiative. Il reste quand mme (au moins chez moi) Google analytics ... mais bon, je vais encourager l'intention.

----------


## FMJ

Si tout le monde pouvait s'inspirer de pareille pratique !!!

----------


## dji...

tiens ? je me sens moins seul !
je dsactive adblock pour vous, cet esprit est le mien.
je dsactive proximodo aussi ; votre effort le mrite.

 ::merci::

----------


## minidump

Bravo, bel exemple. 
Pour une fois, on ne peut pas dire que les cordonniers sont les plus mal chausss.  ::lol::

----------


## agripp

Belle initiative !
 Si seulement tous les sites web adoptaient la mme dmarche la navigation serait plus rapide. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si ces publicits qui ralentissent l'accs  une page ou la masquent son efficaces, mais pour ma part elle ne m'incitent pas  acheter... J'aurais mme tendance  viter les marques - et les sites - qui les utilisent systmatiquement. ::D:  ::P:

----------


## RyzenOC

Suite a une remarque d'un modo m'invitant a rflchir a comment entretenir le site, j'ai peut tre trouv une solution.

Dj j'en ai conclue qu'en dehors de la pub le site ne pourrais subvenir a ces besoin (campagne de don...etc), du coup, le site n'as qu'a gagn de l'argent autrement, je m'explique:

http://www.developpez.net/ est un site d'une forte notorit, pourquoi ne pas l'utilisez comme tremplin pour promouvoire des vnements/livre/confrences en rapport avec l'it ?, comme ils le font dja avec certaine news ?

Au lieu d'avoir une bannire publicitaire, on aurais un article ventant le mrite d'une solution logiciels/matriels...etc L'idal serait de promouvoire des solutions peu connus mais prometteuse, ce qui du coup rendrait l'article d'avantage intressant.

Au final se serait de la pub mais sous une forme que je trouve plus intressante, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## sevyc64

Je suis d'avis mitig.

Autant a pourrait tre une bonne ide  condition de bien indiquer en gros en gras rouge clignotant que c'est un article publicitaire, autant jexcre ce genre de page "publireportage", "publidocumentaire", etc, dans les magazines et journaux

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je suis d'avis mitig.
> 
> Autant a pourrait tre une bonne ide  condition de bien indiquer en gros en gras rouge clignotant que c'est un article publicitaire, autant jexcre ce genre de page "publireportage", "publidocumentaire", etc, dans les magazines et journaux


Un exemple, Si Microsoft dcide de faire une confrence a paris sur son cloud azure, elle publie un article sur le site (pour attirer des dveloppeurs), moyennant une rmunration. J'ai dja vue des articles similaire sur ce site,tait t'il rmunrs ?

Rcemment il y avait un article ventant les mrite d'un interprteur pascale (Lazarus je croit), c'est dans ce style la que voit les choses.

----------


## Zhebulon

Bravo  toute l'quipe de Dveloppez.com, digne des personnes srieuses branches sur votre site... La socit de consommation  outrance,  va 5 minutes.... Vous gagnez des points en plus au niveau du srieux que vous appliquez  votre site dans le respect de vos membres du forum....

----------


## Caine

C'est hallucinant comment vous tes; la publicit sur Developpez n'a jamais t intrusive ni gnante et pour mmoire, elle a permis de gonfler les serveurs qui hbergent le site depuis des dcennies.

Developpez serait-il le site que nous connaissons pour sa qualit et son implication si au dpart il n'y avait pas eu ce financement?

Vous pouvez remettre la publicit ds que possible, si cela permet de faire vivre le site!

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Rcemment il y avait un article ventant les mrite d'un interprteur pascale (Lazarus je croit), c'est dans ce style la que voit les choses.


Cet article n'est pas une pub mais un article de test ou de dcouverte si tu prfre. Ca risque d'autant moins d'etre une Pub que Lazarus est gratuit. C'est donc juste un membre du club qui  voulut s'exprimer sur un outil qu'il utilise, tout simplement.
Ceci dit que l'outil soit payant ou gratuit on s'en tape, open source ou pas c'est un avis politique, pas technique. Pour les "particulier" le cout des outils  un impact, beaucoup moins pour les professionnels car le cout humain est bien suprieur au cout des outils logiciels.

En tant que professionnel on  besoin d'avoir des infos et des articles de test sur les produits, par exemple articles sur Eclipse ou Netbeans (gratuits) ou Visual Studio ou IntelliJ (payants).
Ce qui nous intresse c'est la qualit de l'article, et l'expertise des auteurs. Bien sur qu'on ne veux pas "d'articles subventionns" mme si a se fait sur les autres sites, et en toute illgalit quand ca n'est pas mentionn.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce qui nous intresse c'est la qualit de l'article, et l'expertise des auteurs. Bien sur qu'on ne veux pas "d'articles subventionns" mme si a se fait sur les autres sites, et en toute illgalit quand ca n'est mentionn.


Oui tu as raison, mon ide de dpart c'est d'avoir des articles subventionner, tous en gardant de la qualit, aprs c'est a l'quipe du site de trier entre propagande et utile.

----------


## Anomaly

> C'est hallucinant comment vous tes; la publicit sur Developpez n'a jamais t intrusive ni gnante et pour mmoire, elle a permis de gonfler les serveurs qui hbergent le site depuis des dcennies.


C'est vrai, nous avons toujours eu comme politique de ne jamais accepter de publicit intrusive, et a depuis notre cration. A l'origine une unique bannire en haut  droite ; et aprs nous avons d cder et ajouter un emplacement supplmentaire au format carr sous la pression des annonceurs qui plbiscitent ce format au dtriment de la bannire classique ; une dcision qui n'a pas t facile  prendre.

Mais nous avons toujours refus la publicit hors sujet ainsi que la publicit intrusive (quelle que soit sa forme : sonore, en popup, en agrandissement au survol, en fond d'cran de site, ou au milieu des messages d'une discussion), cela a toujours t notre credo et je suis personnellement fier de voir que nous avons tenu debout malgr les pertes financires potentielles que de tels choix engendrent.

Le problme c'est que nous nous sentons vraiment seuls dans cette politique ; ailleurs sur le Net, les publicits intrusives sont la rgle, et ceci a provoqu l'mergence des bloqueurs de publicit, pour combattre le mal par le mal. Et donc  cause des abus des autres, nous souffrons vu que nous sommes autant affects par les bloqueurs que les autres sites.

Le souci c'est que parmi les utilisateurs des bloqueurs de publicit, il y a deux catgories de personnes :
A) les publiphobes, ceux qui ne veulent aucune publicit nulle part, et
B) ceux qui ne sont pas forcment contre la publicit si a peut faire vivre le site mais  condition que la publicit ne drange pas la lecture

En sachant que notre optique de la publicit est diffrente, nous avons fait en sorte de grer nos publicits en interne afin qu'elles ne soient pas bloques par dfaut par les rgles par dfaut des bloqueurs de publicits, ceci afin de nous viter de perdre notre source de revenu tout en ne posant pas de problmes aux utilisateurs des bloqueurs qui sont dans la catgorie B.

Mais les publiphobes, de la catgorie A, se sont arrangs pour dvelopper et transmettre tout un tas de rgles spcifiques  nous pour que mme notre publicit non intrusive soit bloque par dfaut dans les bloqueurs de publicits.

Il est devenu vident que dans ce cas, la seule solution vraiment acceptable tait d'ouvrir le dialogue avec les membres utilisateurs de bloqueurs de publicits, dont la plupart sont dans la catgorie B, et qui bloquent la publicit sur Developpez.com simplement parce qu'ils ne savent pas que nous respectons vraiment les visiteurs avec nos publicits.

C'est suite  ce dialogue que certains membres nous en fait part de leur agacement vis--vis de nos bannires d'autopromotion en Flash (animes uniquement) ; nous avons donc pris conscience que nous pouvions faire bien plus pour vous, et c'est pour cela que nous avons entam ce travail d'limination de Flash, des animations et tant qu' faire, des cookies traceurs.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Le souci c'est que parmi les utilisateurs des bloqueurs de publicit, il y a deux catgories de personnes :
> A) les publiphobes, ceux qui ne veulent aucune publicit nulle part, et
> B) ceux qui ne sont pas forcment contre la publicit si a peut faire vivre le site mais  condition que la publicit ne drange pas la lecture...


Il y a une troisime catgorie :
C) les publiphobes, contre toute publicit qui vient comme des cheveux sur la soupe. 

Par exemple, j'ai toujours trouv normal d'avoir des publicits de matriel photo sur une revue de photo (surtout que souvent, ces publicits ont un caractre informatif). Par contre, une seule publicit de lessive sur une revue photo suffirait pour que je ne l'achte plus.

Par ailleurs, je suis contre toutes les publicits  la radio et  la tl. Elles sont quasiment toutes intrusives, agressives et sans rapport avec les missions prcdentes/suivantes.

C'est pourquoi j'ai enlev AdBlock ds la premire sollicitation sur developpez.com/.net vu qu'elle n'est pas agressive et qu'elle est en rapport avec le Forum.  ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

> Par ailleurs, je suis contre toutes les publicits  la radio et  la tl. Elles sont quasiment toutes intrusives, agressives et sans rapport avec les missions prcdentes/suivantes.


La solution serait dintgrer les pub directement dans les missions, comme dans le film truman show, ou chaque objet dans l'mission est a vendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## griggione

Bonjour,




> B) ceux qui ne sont pas forcment contre la publicit si a peut faire vivre le site mais  condition que la publicit ne drange pas la lecture


Je vais sur trs peu de forum technique qui en gnral font attention justement  la publicit agressive.
C'est pourquoi je n'emploie jamais de bloqueur, mme si quelque fois, une par ci, une par l, est un peu intrusive ..... 

Je sais ce que cote serveurs et main-d'oeuvre et accepte volontier les pubs, car le jour ou je trouve rponse  ma question, je n'aurais pas  rougir de ne pas participer  ma manire.

----------


## The_Blade

Je suis (comme beaucoup je pense) heureux de voir que certains professionnels ont encore le sens du service et le respect du mot 'communaut'.
Merci  toute l'quipe !

----------


## chesschina

Merci pour cette excellente initiative, respect pour cette prise de responsabilit, on ne peut qu'apprcier encore plus le site Developpez.com. Adblock dsactiv.
Bravo  toute l'quipe.

----------


## JeanMiG

Premirement, ce site est une gigantesque source de solutions, astuces et autres techniques indispensables  tous les dveloppeurs d'applications ;
en plus il devient un modle de ce qu'il possible de faire pour limiter les agressions quotidienne que nous subissons tous sur la toile.
J'ai dj mentionn sur d'autres sites et forum, tout aussi indispensables pour ma vie de tous les jours hors boulot (style onvasortir) cet exemple  suivre. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce site permet de trouver des sorties autour de chez soi (sorties culturelles, concerts, sports, sorties vlo, festivals, etc), mais ct publicit intrusive, c'est aujourd'hui l'oppos de developpez, et on a droit  toutes les techniques et tous les inconvnients de la pub irrespectueuses de l'internaute. Par exemple en milieu de page de images s'incrustent et disparaissent. Quand tu veux cliquer sur un lien qui se trouve en dessous, comme ce lien bouge tout le temps, un fois sur deux tu cliques sur l'image et es redirig vers le site de l'annonceur... Agaant et invivable,  la longue particulirement pnible. J'ai gentiment envoy un message aux webmestre/resposables, pour leur "signaler" les efforts et les russites de developpez... Pourvu que a fasse voluer la toile. Ca ne se fait pas en un jour, ce sont des efforts, des chartes, des ngociations... Mais au final, quel soulagement, et quel plaisir de naviguer et de chercher sereinement une information essentielle  ::):  
Merci  developpez pour l'norme E-N-O-R-M-E travail de ngociation... avec les annonceurs.

----------


## adaneels

Chapeau et merci

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai remis adblock sur ce site pour voir le rendu, voila ce que j'obtient:


Plutt que de mettre :



> p
> u
> b
> l
> i
> c
> i
> t


Il serait a mon sens plus judicieux de mettre un lien expliquant les efforts sur site et pourquoi il faut dsactiver son bloqueur.

EDIT: ou sont les 5 pubs ?, a part la bannire au dessus de la page, je ne vois pas ou sont les 4 autres ?

----------


## Anomaly

> ou sont les 5 pubs ?, a part la bannire au dessus de la page, je ne vois pas ou sont les 4 autres ?


Qui a parl de cinq publicits ? Il n'y en a qu'une ou deux par page. Et AdBlock bloque le mot "publicit" du deuxime emplacement (en haut  droite d'une discussion).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Qui a parl de cinq publicits ? Il n'y en a qu'une ou deux par page. Et AdBlock bloque le mot "publicit" du deuxime emplacement (en haut  droite d'une discussion).


Adblock m'indique qu'il bloquent 5 pub, hors vous avez raison, je n'en ai jamais vue plus de 2, c'est pour cela que je me demande d'ou viens le problme.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Adblock m'indique qu'il bloquent 5 pub, hors vous avez raison, je n'en ai jamais vue plus de 2, c'est pour cela que je me demande d'ou viens le problme.


Et moi, quand je l'active, je lis ceci (quand je le ractive) :


```

```

et quand je le dsactive :


```

```

Si a peut aider ?  ::D:

----------


## hetica

Bonjour,

La pub trop invasive est gnante, c'est un fait.

En revanche, ce qui ne drange pas l'internaute, parce qu'il ne s'en aperoit pas, mais me semble dltre, ce sont les informations que des tiers peuvent retirer de nos navigations. Et malheureusement, developpez.com n'est pas exempt de liens qui mnent vers d'autres sites : ajax.googleapis.com, google.com, google-analytics.com.

Quelles sont mes donnes personnelles qui vont chez google ? Je n'en sais rien malheureusement. Peut-tre que je serais rassur si je le savais, mais j'en doute.

----------


## Anomaly

> Adblock m'indique qu'il bloquent 5 pub, hors vous avez raison, je n'en ai jamais vue plus de 2, c'est pour cela que je me demande d'ou viens le problme.


Ah, mais ceux qui ont dvelopp les rgles pour bloquer spcifiquement Developpez ont t particulirement sournois, ils ont bloqus plusieurs niveaux pour tre sr qu'aucune pub ne passe (je pense  l'iframe, la div qui la contient, et tout le reste), tu peux facilement t'en rendre compte en tentant de whitelister manuellement une par une les rgles anti-Developpez.  ::aie:: 

De plus AdBlock bloque galement l'encart Emploi en bas des forums qui affiche 3 offres d'emploi, qui pourtant n'a rien d'une pub ; il s'agit simplement de donner plus de visibilit aux offres d'emploi actuellement postes sur Developpez.com, qui sont filtres en fonction de la rubrique que vous visitez et de votre localisation renseigne dans le profil. Offres d'emploi que tout le monde peut poster sans avoir  dbourser un centime.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Quelles sont mes donnes personnelles qui vont chez google ? Je n'en sais rien malheureusement. Peut-tre que je serais rassur si je le savais, mais j'en doute.


Quand on en est arriv  ce niveau de suspicion, la seule solution est de mettre son portable  la poubelle et passer son PC sous un rouleau compresseur ... et autres.

Dj, moi, j'ai un peu moins de donnes qui vont chez Google en utilisant Qwant comme moteur de recherche par dfaut. Il est aussi rapide, les rsultats sont souvent plus pertinents et surtout on vite les liens commerciaux  la Google. Mais chacun fait comme il veux.

----------


## moueza

Trs bonne initiative!

----------


## goomazio

> Quand on en est arriv  ce niveau de suspicion, la seule solution est de...


Les scripts google ne font surement rien de plus que leur but affich, vous avez raison. Mais, peut-tre que ce qu'on attend de dveloppez, ce n'est pas seulement d'avoir des publicits discrtes. En caricaturant, si demain on nous annonce la fin des pubs et la fin de l'utilisation de google analytics mais qu'on observe uniquement des news "sponsorises" par (en faveur de) Google, Microsoft et Apple, est-ce que tout le monde applaudira ? Ce qui serait bien, ce serait de la transparence sur tout ce qui touche l'thique, la justice et les bisounours.

Je voudrais bien voir les bilans comptables de developpez, et que ceux-ci reprennent toutes les rentres et sorties d'argent. (Non, je ne demande pas la fin de la comptition capitaliste. Quoi que...) Pouvoir choisir en connaissance de cause, a implique de tout savoir, non ?


Si c'est juste le ct "a clignote de partout, c'est pas utilisable" qui nous embte, on installe adblock ou on trifouille le code  la vole nous mme, et hop. Par contre, si c'est savoir comment un site peut-il tre financ qui nous intresse, alors peut-tre que la transparence peut apporter une solution. Parfois, il faut voir pour croire, et il faut croire pour agir...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Parfois, il faut voir pour croire, et il faut croire pour agir...


Ce que je vois, c'est que "Developpez" agit.

----------


## griggione

> Ce que je vois, c'est que "Developpez" agit.


+1

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> LJe voudrais bien voir les bilans comptables de developpez, et que ceux-ci reprennent toutes les rentres et sorties d'argent. [...] Pouvoir choisir en connaissance de cause, a implique de tout savoir, non ? [...] Parfois, il faut voir pour croire, et il faut croire pour agir...


J'ose esprer que tu as ce mme genre d'exigences pour tous les sites que tu visites, ainsi que toutes les entreprises dont tu es client.  :;): 

Je suppose qu'aprs avoir eu les bilans comptables, il te faudra galement nom et adresse des diffrentes personnes impliques ainsi que leur acte de naissance complet accompagn d'un extrait de casier judiciaire ?

----------


## griggione

RE

Et le numro de SS ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Pouvoir choisir en connaissance de cause, a implique de tout savoir, non ?


Pouvoir choisir quoi ? A partir du moment ou tu fais le choix d'utiliser un site si tu es honnte tu doit participer au financement des couts de ce site, donc soit payer un abonnement (comme sur mediapart par exemple), soit accepter de voir les pubs, comme sur developpez par exemple. Si le systme te conviens pas et si tu es cohrent avec toi mme tu part et tu n'utilises plus le site. Si tu es malhonnte tu tlcharge mdiapart sur un site de torrent et donc tu ne paye pas l'abonnement et tu met un addblock sur developpez, c'est tout aussi malhonnte c'est un simple comportement de voleur. Le hic dans ce raisonnement c'est les sites qui passent de la pub intrusive et ce qui  donn naissance aux addblocks, mais comme developpez ne passe pas de la pub intrusive, ni mme de pubs flash ou animes, aucune excuse pour bloquer leurs deux emplacements de pub (gnralement plus de 6 sur les autres sites...) et donc avoir un comportement de voleur malhonnete (leecher).

Aprs si developpez avait des "actionnaires"  payer comme certains sites il est vident qu'ils passeraient une tonne de pubs intrusives comme le font les autres sites, s'ils ne le font pas c'est qu'il ne font que payer leurs couts comme ils l'ont toujours annonc. Le fait que developpez .com arrive  survivre sans les pubs intrusives alors que mme avec les pub intrusives la majorit du web gratuit est en dficit, avec de nombreux sites qui dposent le bilan est une sorte de "miracle".

Le "miracle" on en profite en tant que lecteur... La moindre  des choses c'est au moins de dsactiver addblock sur developpez, voir pour ceux qui ont le temps et la comptence de participer  la rdaction.

Si tu veux des infos sur le "club" c'est expliqu ici : *Le club developpez.com*

----------


## RyzenOC

> soit accepter de voir les pubs, comme sur developpez par exemple.


Si j'applique se raisonnement sur la tlvision, sa veut dire que quand y'a de la pub et si on change de chane, on est malhonnte ?

Ce que vous dites la est trs subjectif a mon sens.


Je ne considre pas comme malhonnte le fait de ne pas rmunrer un service gratuit, sinon je devrais en regarder de la pub ou faire des dons, j'utilise Debian, je dois faire des dons a Debian ? (maintenir un os cote cher, trs cher), j'utilise Libre office, j'utilise OpenBox, j'utilise Paint.Net...etc

Bref, un site web c'est comme un freeware, c'est gratuit et la maintenance de ces soft gratuit ont des cots, pourtant personnes ne donne de dons.

Quid des utilisateurs de logiciels gratuits qui ont dj vers des dons ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

La TV c'est autre chose et il y  la redevance.

S'il y avait pas la redevance par exemple :
- chaines gratuites avec pub
- chaine payantes sans pubs

Le principe des chaines payantes sans pub fonctionne dj via abonnement chaine par chaine chez certains FAI, comme Free par exemple.

Tu regarde la chaine, tu paye un abonnement de 1 eu par mois, tu la regarde pas, tu paye pas, c'est comme payer l'abonnement de mdiapart. Donc tu soutient les chaines que tu payes et que tu regardes, le pouvoir reviens au client ou au "peuple" si tu prfre, et non aux fonctionnaires.
Au lieu de payer la redevance tu paye toi directement les chaines que tu veux voir, ou aucune si tu prfre regarder les chaines gratuites avec pubs, c'est un choix, a serait un bien meilleur systme que le systme de la redevance qui est un systme stupide, couteux, inefficace et prim.

Tu tlcharge le tout sur un site de torrent, t'es un leecher

Si tu paye pas ni en regardant la pub, ni en payant un abonnement, alors t'tonne pas que la TV a deviens de la merde si il y  plus de financement.

Quoi qu'il en soit le systme "libre" gr par les consommateurs n'est pas totalement oprationnel en France  cause de la redevance qu'on t'oblige  payer mme si tu ne regarde jamais les chaines publiques, et avec des fonctionnaires qui dcident de tout  ta place.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si tu paye pas ni en regardant la pub, ni en payant un abonnement, alors t'tonne pas que la TV ca deviens de la merde si il y  plus de financement.


Tu confond tous, si la tl deviens de la merde (TF1, Nrj12...) c'est parce que sa rapporte (de l'audience et du fric), sinon arte serait milliardaire.
C'est pas de ma faute si les francais sont des dbiles qui regarde les Anges ou les Chtis au lieu de C dans l'air.


Tous ceux qui me mettent des -1 j'ose esprer que vous n'utilisez pas Adblock et ceux sur aucun site ! sinon vous tes malhonnte.

Je dsactive Adblock sur se site pour montrer que je suis pour l'initiative (de ne pas mettre des pub de merde) non pour financer le site.
Moi perso la pub je m'en fou tant qu'elle n'est pas intrusive je veut bien qu'elle s'affiche.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est toi qui confonds tout, je peux regarder les chaines Histoire et National Gographics et payer pour a et pas avoir  payer une redevance avec un cout norme juste pour regarder quelques bons programmes sur Arte alors que 95% du budget des chaines publiques est consacr  faire des missions de divertissement encore plus dbiles que celles des chaines prives.

Un bon systme c'est quand chacun fait son choix et payer pour ce qu'il veux, et pas payer des fonctionnaires pour dcider  ta place.

Je prfre que Arte soit un produit  part et payer pour a et ne pas avoir  payer "un paquet global redevance" pour des chaines que je ne regarde pas.

Ceci dit la tu as fait dvi le dbat c'est n'importe quoi...  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est toi qui confonds tout, je peux regarder les chaines histoire et national gographics et payer pour a et pas avoir  payer une redevance


Sauf que les chaines payante ont aussi de la pubs... tous comme certains sites web payant.

Encore une fois tu peut zapper la pub sur la tl avec tes chaines payantes

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il y  bien des chaines prives payantes sans pub que tu peux avoir avoir avec abonnement, pourquoi as tu besoin de mentir et de donner des informations fausses pour prouver tes "points de vue" ?

De toute faon ton propos est totalement HS car sur le web tu as bien des sites payants avec abonnements et sans pubs, comme mdiapart par exemple.

Tu ne fait que faire un gros HS et crire n'importe quoi mon pauvre, bref tu ne fait que te ridiculiser de plus en plus...  ::mouarf::

----------


## griggione

> ht tp://thomaslive.fr un webos gratuit et performant.


A quoi servent les 4 cookies quand on arrive sur le site ??? De la pub caches ?

_Je voudrais bien voir les bilans comptables de thomaslive.fr, et que ceux-ci reprennent toutes les rentres et sorties d'argent. (Non, je ne demande pas la fin de la comptition capitaliste. Quoi que...) Pouvoir choisir en connaissance de cause, a implique de tout savoir, non ?_

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu ne fait que faire un gros HS et crire n'importe quoi mon pauvre, bref tu ne fait que te ridiculiser de plus en plus


Merci de rester courtois s'il vous plait.




> A quoi servent les 4 cookies quand on arrive sur le site ??? De la pub caches ?


C'est quoi le rapport  :8O: , et comment le saurais-je c'est pas mon site.
A ma connaissance y'a pas de pub sur ce site, je n'en ai pas vu en tous cas.

Enfin un cookie ne sert pas qu'a la pub.




> De la pub caches ?


Tu m'explique lintrt de cach de la pub ?




> Il y  bien des chaines prives payantes sans pub que tu peux avoir avoir avec abonnement, pourquoi as tu besoin de mentir et de donner des informations fausses pour prouver tes "points de vue" ?


Oui sa existe, mais l'inverse existe aussi, (paris premiere par exemple), pour les sites internet, je peut citer les sites porno payant qui affiche de la pub. Comment je le sais, car j'ai dj fais un odit de scurit sur une socit qui avait ce genre de site.
Je ne dis pas n'importe quoi, je vous montre que vous gnralis juste vos propos.

Vous avez juste insult tous ceux qui utilisent adblock de malhonnte quand mme.




> bref tu ne fait que te ridiculiser de plus en plus


Je ne vous connais pas, merci a l'avenir d'viter de me tutoyer

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il y  bien des chaines prives payantes sans pub que tu peux avoir avoir avec abonnement, pourquoi as tu besoin de mentir et de donner des informations fausses pour prouver tes "points de vue" ?
> 
> De toute faon ton propos est totalement HS car sur le web tu as bien des sites payants avec abonnements et sans pubs, comme mdiapart par exemple.
> 
> Tu ne fait que faire un gros HS et crire n'importe quoi mon pauvre, bref tu ne fait que te ridiculiser de plus en plus...


Il existe aussi des chaines gratuites sans PUB (au moins LCP) Je regarde souvent cette chaine car il y a souvent des documentaires intressants ... parfois suivis de dbats souvent intressants eux aussi. Par contre, ce qui me dbecte, ce sont les chaines publiques sur lesquelles il y a de la publicit. Du coup, a me donne l'impression de payer deux fois. 

Le problme de la PUB  la tl, pour moi, c'est que systmatiquement le son est deux crans plus fort pendant la PUB que pendant les missions qui suivent ou prcdent. (Une des raisons qui font que je ne regarde plus aucune chaine avec PUB est que j'en avais mare de rgler le son  chaque fois). Et justement, ce que Developpez fait avec sa publicit ddie et non intrusive, c'est tout le contraire de la PUB  la tl qui est intrusive et mme agressive.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et justement, ce que Developpez fait avec sa publicit ddie et non intrusive, c'est tout le contraire de la PUB  la tl qui est intrusive et mme agressive.


Et c'est justement pour cela que j'ai dsactiv adblock, car je n'ai rien contre la pub non intrusive et en thme avec le site.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Vous avez juste insult tous ceux qui utilisent adblock de malhonnte quand mme.


Merci de dformer mes propos, ce qui prouve que tu es d'une malhonntet et d'une mauvaise foi sans limite  ::mouarf:: 

addblock  t cr et est utile  cause de la publicit intrusive, cela n'existait pas quand il n'y avait pas de publicit intrusive.

Le club Developpez ne fait pas et n' jamais fait de publicits intrusives, par consquent addblock n'est pas et n' jamais t utile sur developpez.com

Comme quelqu'un l' crit plus haut  juste titre : utiliser un addblock sur developpez.com a reviens  jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain  :;): .

----------


## RyzenOC

> Merci de dformer mes propos, ce qui prouve que tu es d'une malhonntet et d'une mauvaise foi sans limite


Vous avez raison, excusez moi, j'ai du mal interprt vos propos et si je ne marrte pas la on vas partir sur du HS. Ce que j'ai horreur.


La seule chose que je voulait dire c'est qu'on ne dsactive pas adblock pour les mmes raisons, certain pour des raisons morale, d'autre comme moi car la pub ne me drange pas sur ce site.

----------


## griggione

> Le problme de la PUB  la tl, pour moi, c'est que systmatiquement le son est deux crans plus fort pendant la PUB que pendant les missions qui suivent ou prcdent. (Une des raisons qui font que je ne regarde plus aucune chaine avec PUB est que j'en avais mare de rgler le son  chaque fois).


Il y a quelques annes dj et une loi a oblig les annonceurs  tre au mme niveau sonore ainsi que toutes les chaines.

Seulement le son a des rglages, grave, aigu et medium.
Ils se sont aperu, qu'en augmentant les mediums, ont augmentait "plus fort" sans toucher au niveau sonore  ::D: 

Les publicitaires, sur sites, tls ou autres, ont toujours une longueur d'avance (avec la bienveillance de certain toujours bien plac)  ::whistle::

----------


## griggione

RE

The gag  ::mouarf:: 

La news vient d'arriver et quel est son 2eme titre :

Internet : l'utilisation des logiciels anti-pub prend de l'ampleur
Adobe et PageFair estiment que les annonceurs vont perdre 21,8 milliards de $

----------


## goomazio

> Ce que je vois, c'est que "Developpez" agit.


Je me demande s'il n'y a pas moyen d'agir autrement. Faire accepter la publicit en la rendant indolore, c'est une chose. Esprer un fonctionnement diffrent en est une autre. Mais peut-tre que je raliserai un jour que c'est impossible d'avoir un Internet "volu" (oui, au dbut il n'y avait pas vraiment de pub) sans pub ... Qui sait ?




> J'ose esprer que tu as ce mme genre d'exigences pour tous les sites que tu visites, ainsi que toutes les entreprises dont tu es client. 
> 
> Je suppose qu'aprs avoir eu les bilans comptables, il te faudra galement nom et adresse des diffrentes personnes impliques ainsi que leur acte de naissance complet accompagn d'un extrait de casier judiciaire ?


O est-ce que je parle d'exigence ? Et, je pense que si je me posais la question sur un autre site, j'talerais mon avis de la mme manire (sauf peut-tre maintenant, aprs avoir ralis que c'tait trs marginal d'exprimer a, si on en croit mon score de pouces rouges).

Je ne sais pas si la transparence complte serait la solution miracle. A mon avis, c'est, comme vous le dites, une solution temporaire, le temps qu'on trouve un contournement... Soit, a ne devrait pas nous empcher de *rflchir* (ou balancer des ides inintressantes en l'air, voyez mon intervention comme vous voulez)  un systme de financement qui n'impliquerait pas le flicage des utilisateurs.




> Si le systme te conviens pas et si tu es cohrent avec toi mme tu part et tu n'utilises plus le site.


Tenter de changer le systme, c'est idiot ? Partir, ce ne serait pas plutt baisser les bras comme une femmelette ?  :;):  (mme si mes interventions ne sont ni trs courageuses, ni trs recherches, oui, je sais)




> Le hic dans ce raisonnement c'est les sites qui passent de la pub intrusive et ce qui  donn naissance aux addblocks, mais comme developpez ne passe pas de la pub intrusive, ni mme de pubs flash ou animes, aucune excuse pour bloquer leurs deux emplacements de pub (gnralement plus de 6 sur les autres sites...) et donc avoir un comportement de voleur malhonnete (leecher).


On fait ce qu'on veut, *thoriquement*. C'est pas parce qu'on vit dans un systme que c'est le seul qui soit viable, si ? 

Aprs, si je dveloppais le sujet plus srieusement, peut-tre aurais-je une chance de trouver une vraie solution  ::mrgreen:: 





> Le fait que developpez .com arrive  survivre sans les pubs intrusives alors que mme avec les pub intrusives la majorit du web gratuit est en dficit, avec de nombreux sites qui dposent le bilan est une sorte de "miracle".


C'est un peu ce que je me dis : ils se financent comment ?  ::fou::  Je ne voudrais pas faire de procs d'intentions, mais, si on savait dj exactement ce que cotait et rapportait "Developpez", peut-tre qu'on aurait un jugement diffrent sur l'utilisation de la pub... Peut-tre qu'on serait pousser par l'envie d'investir directement (dons, versements d'argents...) ou indirectement (faire voluer Internet dans un sens ou dans un autre, utiliser le P2P, chacun hberge ses messages...).



Aprs, pour le "flood" qui suit (excusez moi pour cette injure dplace), je trouve que c'est impossible  suivre (srement un manque de motivation de ma part...). Alors, dj que je me disais que je ne devrais pas montrer mon dsaccord dans cette discussion, parce que a impliquerait forcment une "discussion" longue et probablement inutile pour tout le monde... Je dois dire que vous faites fort, sazearte et ces rpondants. M'enfin, c'est a la vie d'un forum frquent j'imagine.  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

> parce que a impliquerait forcment une "discussion" longue et probablement inutile pour tout le monde... Je dois dire que vous faites fort, sazearte et ces rpondants. M'enfin, c'est a la vie d'un forum frquent j'imagine.


Non, des que j'ai vu que sa allait justement lancer une discussion longue j'ai prfrer abandonner. Quand on est intelligent on peut s'en rendre compte par soit mme je pense.


Concernant le p2p c'est une ide intressante, bittorent a lancer un logiciel capable d'hberger des sites web sur un rseau p2p.
Mais un tel changement est difficile a mettre en place voir impossible. L'avantage par contre et lui aussi considrable, car c'est d'avoir une infrastructure gratuite.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...*mais, si on savait dj exactement ce que cotait et rapportait "Developpez"*...


Mais enfin ? "Developpez" n'est pas une socit vivant d'un site sur Internet. "Developpez" est comme beaucoup de Forum : Mis en place, administr et modr par des bnvoles qui donnent un peu de leur temps pour aider une communaut d'intrts.

Dans ce cadre :* "Developpez" ne rapporte rien  personne*. Le but de la publicit est de limiter les dgts en aidant au financement. Accessoirement, je suis aussi administrateur sur un Forum Photo. C'est minimum 2  3 heures par jour pour aider  faire marcher ce Forum. Et a ne me rapporte rien ... sauf parfois l'ingratitude de certains membres. Ce qui a t fait sur "Developpez" n'est malheureusement pas possible sur notre Forum Photo. On utilise un hbergeur gratuit => C'est la publicit qui paye (mais mme pas tout).

Pour ce que a cute, j'en sais rien, mais au minimum a cote deux domaines internet : "developpez.com" et "developpez.net".

Tient, tu veux vraiment te rendre utile et aider le Forum : C'est simple, propose tes services (gratuits)  l'quipe qui administre ce site.

----------


## Beanux

> Tenter de changer le systme, c'est idiot ?





> On fait ce qu'on veut, *thoriquement*. C'est pas parce qu'on vit dans un systme que c'est le seul qui soit viable, si ?


Non a nest pas idiot mais .... ce nest pas le but de DVP, il fournit quelque chose de dj amplement suffisant en terme de service.

Et il faut plus que de simple phrases ou suggestions pour proposer un changement de paradigme.



Aprs la principale critique qui t'es faite, c'est surtout une avanc dans ce sens, ce nest pas vraiment bien vu de critiquer a ce point des avancs qui ne sont peut tre pas aussi simple qu'il n'y parait.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Les concurrents de developpez on fait le choix de faire un systme de forum ultra simple (pour viser le grand public ? et donc le max de trafic...), alors que developpez propose un forum avec rseau social avec des fonctionnalits ultra riches (pour viser les "pros" ? donc dmarche plus "litiste"...), avec les 4 millions de lecteurs annoncs leurs serveurs doivent chauffer pour grer tout a  ::lol:: ...

Si vous aviez suivi les autres discussions vous auriez appris que le club developpez  annonc utiliser plus de 10 serveurs ddis pour proposer aux membres tout ces services gratuits (rseau social, news, hbergements, blogs, codes sources, cours, tutoriels, vidos, chat, ...) avec les meilleurs performances possible, et que si vous aviez bien lu la discussion vous auriez not que si developpez  dcid de se passer de rgie a veux dire qu'ils ont donc un dpartement commercial (et donc aussi comptable) et que a n'est pas gnralement pas gr par des bnvoles, a veux dire une "quipe pro" en sus de l'quipe bnvole et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient pays avec des carambars, surtout si c'est des profils informatique, avec les charges en sus a peut couter trs trs cher. 

Pour info les deux plus gros concurrents de developpez emploient jusqu' plus de 30 personnes dans l'quipe pro pour grer un site de cet importance, vous pouvez donc imaginer que c'est surtout un centre de cout si ils sont limits  deux emplacements en pub non intrusive la ou leurs concurrents en utilisent plus de  6 avec pubs intrusive...

Enfin la on est HS, mais certains ne semblent pas comprendre que payer 10 serveurs ddis avec une quipe pro pour grer ces serveurs et une quipe de plus de 1000 bnvoles et 4 millions de lecteurs a n'est pas le mme cout que d'ouvrir un blog chez un hbergeur gratuit  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si vous aviez suivi les autres discussions vous auriez appris que le club developpez  annonc utiliser plus de 10 serveurs ddis pour proposer aux membres tout ces services gratuits (rseau social, news, hbergements, blogs, codes sources, cours, tutoriels, vidos, chat, ...) avec les meilleurs performances possible, et que si vous aviez bien lu la discussion vous auriez not que si developpez  dcid de se passer de rgie a veux dire qu'ils ont donc un dpartement commercial (et donc aussi comptable) et que a n'est pas gnralement pas gr par des bnvoles, a veux dire une "quipe pro" en sus de l'quipe bnvole et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient pays avec des carambars, surtout si c'est des profils informatique, avec les charges en sus a peut couter trs trs cher.



Tout  fait, il faut aussi ajouter le membres bnvoles qui grent le forum. Qui prenne la peine d'assurer un minimum d'ordre et transmette aussi les demandes intressante des membres qui peuvent rendre le site meilleurs.


EDIT: J'ai vu que ce site tait cod en PHP, avec PHP7 (qui promet des gains de performance non ngligeable) vous arriverez peut tre a supprimer 1 ou 2 serveurs (et donc rduire les cots)

----------


## goomazio

C'est a Internet ? 3 millions de rsultats  la recherche mto, et aucun ne devrait tre capable de fournir cette information librement et gratuitement ? Je veux bien un internet  deux vitesses : un pour ceux qui veulent avoir le choix du site de mto (moi je veux un fond blanc...) et ceux qui veulent juste l'info SI CEST POSSIBLE et qui sont absolument contre le flicage sur le net et pleins d'autres choses pas trs thiques/dmocratiques/justes (il y a des gens que a ne drange pas d'aider les autres, de participer  des projets, des gens qui ont des valeurs autres que le rve de naviguer en yacht))


Pourquoi y-a-t'il autant de site de mto ? C'est pareil avec tous les contenus sur Internet... Les gens ne veulent plus partager de l'information, ils veulent la montiser. Parce que ceux qui veulent partager librement et gratuitement, ils financent leur site directement. Oui, que tout le monde bouffe la bande passante d'un serveur web, c'est un problme. De l  rendre la pub incontournable, c'est aller trop vite, selon moi.


Je prcise que pour viter ce message il faut obligatoirement enlever adblock (ou prendre un autre bloker qui va bloker ce genre de div "incontournable").

Et je redis que mon problme n'est pas de ne pas pouvoir pomper sans contribuer (en visionnantchargeant de la "pub"). Mon problme est, pour le moment, qu'on dise que la pub (mme celle sous forme de simple pixel... notez la mention par rapport aux cookies (traceurs, ndlr.)) c'est bien et mme incontournable. C'est aussi les connexions internet brides en upload, mon problme. Ca leur cote quoi, aux FAI, de nous fournir une connexion symtrique  un prix raisonnable ? On a la capacit illimite, le download trs bon, mais l'upload par contre...

----------


## l'art souille

> Quand on en est arriv  ce niveau de suspicion, la seule solution est de mettre son portable  la poubelle et passer son PC sous un rouleau compresseur ... et autres.


Je ne vois pas de fatalit, de ncessit ni d'utilit (pour moi et mon "bien")  tre pist. 




> Dj, moi, j'ai un peu moins de donnes qui vont chez Google en utilisant Qwant comme moteur de recherche par dfaut. Il est aussi rapide, les rsultats sont souvent plus pertinents et surtout on vite les liens commerciaux  la Google. Mais chacun fait comme il veux.


Excellente ide !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les concurrents de developpez on fait le choix de faire un systme de forum ultra simple (pour viser le grand public ? et donc le max de trafic...), alors que developpez propose un forum avec rseau social avec des fonctionnalits ultra riches


Oui, le design y est pour quelque chose:

Pour que ce site reste comme il est avec des membres "pro" et mature, je pense qu'il faudrait conserver le design du site, ne pas partir dans le flat design, avec 2 boutons par page, sa risquerais d'attirer en plus les trolleur et autre cratures indsirable qui causerais du tord a la communaut.

Le systme que vous avez mis en place, un thme pc et un autre mobile me parait plus pertinent que de faire un site responsive avec de gros carrer.
Merci d'avoir et d'tre a l'coute de la communaut.

Et c'est l'un des rares site ou l'on peut dbattre sur des sujets de l'it sans que sa parte trop en live (la maturit des membres est le plus gros facteur)
Le systme de news est vraiment gniale.


Je sais pas si sa existe, dans le cas contraire serait t'il possible d'avoir une page qui affiche toutes les news de tous les sous-forum ?

----------


## l'art souille

> ... mais qu'on observe uniquement des news "sponsorises" par (en faveur de) Google, Microsoft et Apple, est-ce que tout le monde applaudira ?
> ...
> Si c'est juste le ct "a clignote de partout, c'est pas utilisable" qui nous embte, on installe adblock ou on trifouille le code  la vole nous mme, et hop. Par contre, si c'est savoir comment un site peut-il tre financ qui nous intresse, alors peut-tre que la transparence peut apporter une solution. Parfois, il faut voir pour croire, et il faut croire pour agir...


Notre ami soulve en fait le problme trs gnral de la presse (au sens large), pas spcialement de "dveloppez.com" qui n'est pas particulirement criticable  cet gard.

Paradoxalement, la pub (raisonnable et non cible) n'est pas la plus grande menace mme si le risque "propos dplaisant donc coupure de budget pub" existe mais probablement pas trop sur le Web.

En revanche, se couper d'une source d'infos en reprsaille pour propos "inconvenants" ( la source) est un problme trs gnral. D'o sa sortie sur le financement. Au feeling, ce site ne semble pas trop biais par ce genre de considrations contrairement  bon nombre (passeurs de plats).

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> C'est a Internet ?


Quel rapport avec Developpez.com ?




> 3 millions de rsultats  la recherche mto, et aucun ne devrait tre capable de fournir cette information librement et gratuitement ?


En quoi est-ce payant ?

Tu critiques le fait que le site que tu as choisi ne souhaite pas tre visit parce que tu actives un bloqueur de publicit, mais rien ne te prouve que la publicit ici est intrusive car je suis persuad que tu n'as mme pas cherch  dsactiver ton bloqueur. Soit tu le dsactives et tu vois si a vaut le coup, soit tu passes ton chemin, car pour te paraphraser, "il y a 3 millions de site qui indiquent la mto".

Si tu vis bnvolement, donne du temps aux autres, ne touche aucun salaire, et que tu arrives  vivre malgr tout, alors tu as toute lgitimit dans ton message. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, exiger du gratuit et du sans pub sans autre argument que "je veux que a soit gratuit et sans pub", c'est juste tre un profiteur.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Tu critiques le fait que le site que tu as choisi ne souhaite pas tre visit parce que tu actives un bloqueur de publicit, mais rien ne te prouve que la publicit ici est intrusive car je suis persuad que tu n'as mme pas cherch  dsactiver ton bloqueur.


Une publicit qui affiche une bannire intrusive si le bloqueur est activ _est_ une publicit intrusive.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Une publicit qui affiche une bannire intrusive si le bloqueur est activ _est_ une publicit intrusive.


Certes, et je n'approuve pas la forme. Mais cela est aussi une information, dans le sens que les bloqueurs de pub bloquent tout par dfaut. Combien d'utilisateurs d'Adblock dsactivent spontanment leur bloqueur sur un site sans avoir eu une incitation, que cela soit faite par un truc intrusif comme dans la copie d'cran, ou une annonce comme ici ?

Et cela ne change pas le fait que si a lui plat pas, il peut voter avec ses pieds vu qu'il y a "3 millions d'autres sites" qui font la mme chose.

----------


## sevyc64

> Certes, et je n'approuve pas la forme. Mais cela est aussi une information, dans le sens que les bloqueurs de pub bloquent tout par dfaut. Combien d'utilisateurs d'Adblock dsactivent spontanment leur bloqueur sur un site sans avoir eu une incitation, que cela soit faite par un truc intrusif comme dans la copie d'cran, ou une annonce comme ici ?
> 
> Et cela ne change pas le fait que si a lui plat pas, il peut voter avec ses pieds vu qu'il y a "3 millions d'autres sites" qui font la mme chose.


Un site qui me signale que je peux dsactiver le bloqueur mais qui me laisse accder au site, ok.
Un site qui m'empche d'accder au site parce que j'utilise un bloqueur, sauf  avoir vraiment besoin de ce site l, perso je vais voir ailleurs.

N'en dplaise aux sites, je suis(veux tre) libre d'utiliser mon bloqueur comme bon j'entend. Un site est libre de m'imposer de dsactiver le bloqueur, mais dans ce cas, il est, de fait, libre de ne pas me voir chez lui.
Surtout que beaucoup de ce qui imposent a, ne contrlent pas, comme ici, leur rgie pub. Ils nous imposent donc de bouffer les pubs intrusives contre lesquelles on se bat. Donc non, je prfre encore payer un abonnement si le site vaut le coup et si l'abonnement permet de supprimer la pub.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Une publicit qui affiche une bannire intrusive si le bloqueur est activ _est_ une publicit intrusive.


Non cela ne rpond pas  la dfinition d'une "publicit". C'est une "information site", qui peut tre sous forme texte ou bannire, qui peut tre intrusive ou non, et bloquante ou non.
Libre au visiteur de dsactiver son addblock ou de quitter le site...

Des Webmasters cupides et des sites commerciaux ont lanc une "guerre" en se couchant devant les rgies et les annonceurs pour accepter de passer des pubs intrusives, ce qui est mal, pour rpondre  cette agression les utilisateurs ont install des addblocks, donc guerre de lgitime dfense, aprs quoi des sites commerciaux ont continu la guerre en installant des anti anti addblocks, dont certains sont bloquant et intrusifs (pas tous).
Le problme c'est que dans une guerre il y  souvent pas de vainqueur, que des perdants :
- Les annonceurs : Perdants, on ne voie plus leurs pubs.
- Les Webmasters : Perdants, leurs revenus sont en chute libre, plus possible de faire des bnfices, voir pas possible de payer leurs couts, ce qui entraine le dpt de bilan et donc la fermeture du site.
- Les visiteurs :  Perdants, disparitions des sites gratuits, les abonnements ou contenus payants et les fermetures de sites vont se multiplier.

La solution c'est donc uniquement :
A) *Abonnement payant* comme Mdiapart le fait, cependant il y  peu de clients pour a, environ 1% des visiteurs d'aprs les tudes. 
B) *Site gratuit financ par la pub non intrusive*, ce dernier tant apparemment le choix du club developpez.com (a serait dommage en effet de proposer un abonnement obligatoire ce qui ferais fuir plus de 99% des visiteurs, ce qui  mon avis entrainerais la mort du club). Pour info quand le web  dmarr cela fonctionnais trs bien ainsi, la surenchre des pubs intrusives est arriv aprs, libre au march de sinterdire dsormais les pubs intrusives et de revenir  des bases saines pour sortir de cette impasse.
C) Un mix des deux (A) + (B), comme certains site le font dj.

----------


## griggione

> Un site qui m'empche d'accder au site parce que j'utilise un bloqueur, sauf  avoir vraiment besoin de ce site l, perso je vais voir ailleurs..


Depuis toujours, un site qui m'empche d'entrer parce que je refuse son ou ses cookies, je vais voir ailleurs.

----------


## transgohan

> Un site qui me signale que je peux dsactiver le bloqueur mais qui me laisse accder au site, ok.
> Un site qui m'empche d'accder au site parce que j'utilise un bloqueur, sauf  avoir vraiment besoin de ce site l, perso je vais voir ailleurs.
> 
> N'en dplaise aux sites, je suis(veux tre) libre d'utiliser mon bloqueur comme bon j'entend. Un site est libre de m'imposer de dsactiver le bloqueur, mais dans ce cas, il est, de fait, libre de ne pas me voir chez lui.
> Surtout que beaucoup de ce qui imposent a, ne contrlent pas, comme ici, leur rgie pub. Ils nous imposent donc de bouffer les pubs intrusives contre lesquelles on se bat. Donc non, je prfre encore payer un abonnement si le site vaut le coup et si l'abonnement permet de supprimer la pub.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord.
C'est le mme dbat avec d'autres choses.
Prenons javascript par exemple. Si je dcide de le dsactiver, pour une raison X justifie on dira, et que le site ne fonctionne pas ? Bah je vais voir ailleurs.
Ou bien les cookies ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Sauf que certain site on besoin du javascript et/ou des cookies pour fonctionner correctement.
Les messages "veuillez activer JS" ne sont pas toujours pour embeter le visiteur.

Aprs cela dpend du site, mais mme un simple forum comme dvp.com peut avoir besoin de faire des requtes ajax pour par exemple actualiser le contenus.

Sur certain site c'est justifi, d'autre non. Mais sans JS on ne fait pas grand chose, a part afficher du contenus, si c'est le but du site oui, si c'est un site comme google map, bonne chance sans JS.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Non cela ne rpond pas  la dfinition d'une "publicit". C'est une "information site", qui peut tre sous forme texte ou bannire, qui peut tre intrusive ou non, et bloquante ou non.
> Libre au visiteur de dsactiver son addblock ou de quitter le site...


Mais ton "information site", je la considre comme faisant partie de la machine de publicit du site.

C'est une publicit, dont la bannire ordinaire est intrusive ou non, qui exige intrusivement d'tre vue. Il n'y a aucune diffrence pratique entre a et le fait d'afficher intrusivement sa bannire.

----------


## Kathon

Mdinoc je ne comprends pas ton propos, c'est la publicit qui finance le web gratuit depuis sa cration, si tu refuses toute pub cela implique que tu refuses tout contenu gratuit, et que tu veux dsormais payer pour tout le contenu. Soit cohrent. Mme quand tu prends un blog gratuit et que tu payes pas pour ton blog tes visiteurs doivent se taper la pub de ton hbergeur....

Regarde wikipdia par exemple il y  pas de pubs mais au lieu de a tu doit te taper de temps en temps une bannire norme et horrible qui te supplie de payer, c'est de la mendicit intrusive et c'est de la pub je ne voie pas trop la diffrence, quel que soit le moyen quelqu'un doit payer, que a soit via la pub ou via donation ou abonnement. Le web c'est pas gratuit, il coute, il est gratuit pour toi uniquement parce que d'autres visiteurs que toi cliquent sur des pubs, et toi tu es juste un leecher qui profite, et tu es pas le seul  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

???

*O suis-je suppos avoir dit que je refuse toute pub?*

Je n'aime pas qu'on me prte des propos que je n'ai pas dit, ni qu'on me moinsse pour ces propos.

Ce que je refuse, c'est ce qu'on a montr il y a peu sur le forum (cf message de goomazio): Une grosse bannire intrusive, bloquante, qui dit "DSACTIVEZ VOTRE ADBLOCK!" pour avoir accs au site. Et l, Pierre-Louis Chevalier se met  jouer sur les mots et me dit "a, ce n'est pas de la publicit intrusive, c'est une information sur le site". WTF?


Vous voulez savoir ce qui me convainc mieux de dsactiver l'adblock? Une demande de le faire dans les placeholders des bannires de pub, surtout si celles-ci sont dj places  des endroits o elles ne gnent pas.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment certains peuvent critiquer (aussi peu que ce soit) la dmarche de "developpez". Ils font un effort qui (a ma connaissance) est indit dans ce domaine. A savoir :
Cibler la publicitSupprimer son agressivitEt mme essayer de neutraliser les effets invisibles pour le communs des mortels
Tout a pour permettre  leur site de vivre sans agresser personne. Le simple fait que tout le monde n'applaudisse pas me rend perplexe. On n'est pas dans un monde de bisounours, et un site comme developpez DOIT exister pour permettre les changes :Entre professionnelsEntre professionnels et amateursEntre amateurs
En quoi deux rectangles inoffensifs peuvent-ils gner certains ??? 

La dmarche entreprise par developpez est  la fois bienvenue, en dehors des sentiers battus et irrprochable. Ceux qui prfrent des sites sans PUB mais vides de sens et d'informations utiles, qu'ils y aillent. Et mme, s'ils pensent que les changes par FesseDeBouc interpos sont plus riche et plus fiable, qu'ils y aillent, mais sans moi. Personnellement, je prfre rester sur dveloppez avec ses PUBs invisibles pour ceux qui ne cherchent pas constamment la petite bte.

C'tait mon coup de gueule du jour.  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Mdinoc je ne comprends pas ton propos, c'est la publicit qui finance le web gratuit depuis sa cration, si tu refuses toute pub cela implique que tu refuses tout contenu gratuit, et que tu veux dsormais payer pour tout le contenu. Soit cohrent. Mme quand tu prends un blog gratuit et que tu payes pas pour ton blog tes visiteurs doivent se taper la pub de ton hbergeur....


Parce que l'on peut difficilement choisir la pub que l'on refuse et celle que l'on accepte, parce que, la moindre petite pub accepte c'est une faille ouverte pour se recevoir des pages de pubs non voulues et trs largement intrusive, on a pas d'autre choix que de ne pas faire dans la demi mesure.
Lorsque les sites auront compris que leur surenchre en matire de pub les mnent  leur pertes et commenceront  appliquer des mesures comme DVP on pourra changer de comportement. Mais pour le moment, c'est comme a.




> Regarde wikipdia par exemple il y  pas de pubs mais au lieu de a tu doit te taper de temps en temps une bannire norme et horrible qui te supplie de payer


Oui, une fois par an, pendant 3 semaines, toujours  la mme priode et pour directement rcolter des fonds pour que le site continue de fonctionner, il y a abus et abus. Pour moi, a c'est pas de la pub.

----------


## Mdinoc

Par contre, l j'ai le problme inverse: J'ai whitelist tout plein de pages  la fois dans Adblock Plus, Ghostery et Avira Browser safety, sans pouvoir voir les pubs pour autant.

Puis j'ai carrment essay les mmes sites dans IE/Edge, o je n'ai aucun bloqueur d'install, et je ne vois toujours aucune pub! Elles se retrouvent en Visibility: hidden et leurs dimensions rduites  zro...


*Edit:* Et cela ne se limite pas  un seul de mes ordinateurs, l'autre n'a pas les pubs (du rseau de webcomics Hiveworks par exemple) non plus, pas mme sur IE.
Orange aurait install un bloquage? Je ne vois aucune option pour rgler cela sur ma livebox...

----------


## sevyc64

> Orange aurait install un bloquage? Je ne vois aucune option pour rgler cela sur ma livebox...


Il est possible qu'Orange l'est fait, Free avait menac de le faire un temps.

MAis regarde aussi surtout de cot de ton antivirus/parefeu. Si tu as une suite internet security il est possible qu'elle contienne aussi un bloqueur de pub

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Regarde wikipdia par exemple il y  pas de pubs mais au lieu de a tu doit te taper de temps en temps une *bannire norme et horrible* qui te supplie de payer, [...]


H ho, faut arrter de prendre de l'acide ou autre produit nocif qui dforme la ralit : _norme et horrible_,  ::roll:: 

Et puis si a te dfrise, t'as qu' pas y aller, et tu seras pas horrifi et suppli. Perso, vu combien j'utilise Wikipdia, j'ai t content d'avoir un moyen simple pour leur faire un don.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il est possible qu'Orange l'est fait, Free avait menac de le faire un temps...


Je suis aussi sur Orange, et j'ai une LiveBox toute neuve ... et j'ai bien la PUB. Mais les deux zones publicitaires sont tellement discrtes et intgres  la page qu'on peut parfaitement ne pas les remarquer.  :;):

----------


## RyzenOC

developpez.com vous devriez aussi refaire le logo pour un truc plus light.



Je trouve l'image trop charge (rflexion du texte, ombres...etc)

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que les offres d'emploi qui sont postes par les recruteurs sur le portail Emploi sont dsormais visibles dans nos deux bannires habituelles, environ une fois sur deux  la place des bannires d'auto-promotion. Cela va donc en sus par rapport  l'encart emploi visible en bas des forums et des discussions qui reste donc inchang.

Cette slection d'offres d'emploi essaye d'tre pertinente en fonction de la rubrique ou du forum actuellement visit. Naturellement, ce choix est fait d'une manire qui respecte votre vie prive : seul la rubrique ou le forum de la page en cours est utilis pour ce choix ; il n'y a notamment pas de cookie traceur ni de prestataire impliqu dans cette slection.

Ce ne sont pas des publicits, c'est donc pour quoi elles ne sont pas affiches en tant que telles, mais elles respectent nanmoins nos critres concernant la publicit non intrusive : notamment l'emplacement spar du contenu et l'aspect textuel.

Nous esprons que ces amliorations permettra de rendre plus utile ces emplacements.  :;): 

Nous en profitons pour vous rappeler que la publicit est notre seule source de revenu, et pourtant nous avons fait tout ce qui tait en notre pouvoir pour que cette dernire ne soit pas intrusive et donc gnante pour les membres, notamment des publicits textuelles avec le minimum d'images, sans Flash, sans son, toujours spare du contenu, sans popup ou agrandissement, jamais en fond de site, et toujours adapte au thme de l'IT.  ce titre, et pour nous permettre de pouvoir toujours vous proposer les services gratuitement, nous vous prions de nous soutenir en mettant developpez.com et developpez.net en liste blanche de votre bloqueur de publicit si vous en avez un.

Excellente navigation sur les forums, le site et le Chat de Developpez.com !

----------


## Shuty

Trs bonne feature ! La refonte graphique de l'espace emploi serait un plus pour motiver les troupes  y faire des recherches. Il faut dire que la concurrence est plutot difficile dans le secteur des plateforme de jobbing.

Aprs les gots et les couleurs... Ce qui plaira un certain dplaira a d'autres...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je suis pas madame soleil mais par exemple sur le web le plus souvent l'ofre gratuite balais l'offre payante, donc avec developpez qui  une offre gratuite plus diffusion des offres sur genre 4 millions de lecteurs, ce que ne font pas les autres, je pense qu'il va y avoir des dpots de bilans en cascades.

Sur certains site emploi it que je ne citerais pas, le nombre d'offres est dj tomb en dclin rapide, dj divis par deux pour certains...

----------


## danielhagnoul

J'aime DVP, donc je le soutiens lorsqu'il fait de bonnes choses (voir ma signature).

Et vous ?

----------


## MichaelREMY

trs bonne initiative.

Serait-il possible d'en plus les filtrer par rgion ?
Comme vous pouvez rcuprer notre IP et de nous go localiser facilement avec php et le module apache qu'il faut, ce serait simple de faire a...

----------


## sevyc64

L'ip n'est pas une donne fiable pour golocaliser prcisment. Beaucoup de connexion se font encore, y compris en Europe, avec des IP non localises (ou localises au sige du FAI). C'est le cas notamment de toutes les connexions qui ne sont pas en IP fixe.

----------


## RyzenOC

> L'ip n'est pas une donne fiable pour golocaliser prcisment. Beaucoup de connexion se font encore, y compris en Europe, avec des IP non localises (ou localises au sige du FAI). C'est le cas notamment de toutes les connexions qui ne sont pas en IP fixe.


Et c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> L'ip n'est pas une donne fiable pour golocaliser prcisment. Beaucoup de connexion se font encore, y compris en Europe, avec des IP non localises (ou localises au sige du FAI). C'est le cas notamment de toutes les connexions qui ne sont pas en IP fixe.


Exact, une de mes dernires adresses IP tait localise en rgion PACA. Pas vraiment  ct de Nantes  ::lol::

----------


## MichaelREMY

> L'ip n'est pas une donne fiable pour golocaliser prcisment. Beaucoup de connexion se font encore, y compris en Europe, avec des IP non localises (ou localises au sige du FAI). C'est le cas notamment de toutes les connexions qui ne sont pas en IP fixe.


ok je comprends mais pour certains dont je fais l'exprience (SFR adsl, orange fibre), l'ip est fiable au moins  la rgion.
Peut-tre que a pourrait juste tre une option dans le profil de chaque utilisateur (voulant ou pas, tre "scruter" par son ip pour filtrer certaines offres).

 ceux qui ont actuellement une ip non fiable, pourriez-vous me dire si google actualit affiche dans la partie droite (le menu) votre bonne rgion en choix ?  Car ayant un jamais activer mon compte google, je me suis toujours demander comment il faisait pour me proposer la picardie par dfaut.

----------


## sevyc64

> ok je comprends mais pour certains dont je fais l'exprience (SFR adsl, orange fibre), l'ip est fiable au moins  la rgion.


L'ip est relativement fiable au niveau national, et encore. De nombreuses IP, anciennement Neuf Telecom, sont encore localises aux USA. C'est aussi le cas pour certaines IP de Free.

Les IP fixe de Free sont par contre bien localise puisqu'elles identifient en ralit l'quipement Free dans le rpartiteur qui relie l'abonn au rseau de collecte.
Chez Orange, mme en IP fixe, certaines IP sont quand mme localises au sige du groupe, d'autres le sont au niveau de nud de connexion rgional (5 ou 6 en France, sans forcment de rapport avec les rgions administratives).

Et c'est sans parler de ceux qui se connecte  travers des proxy, rseau TOR, logiciel tel que HIDEMyIP.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> trs bonne initiative.
> 
> Serait-il possible d'en plus les filtrer par rgion ?
> Comme vous pouvez rcuprer notre IP et de nous go localiser facilement avec php et le module apache qu'il faut, ce serait simple de faire a...


En mme temps je trouve qu'il n'y a pas plus simple pour accder aux  offres, en quelques clics, Mots cl, Mtiers, Pays, Rgions, Type  d'entreprise, Contrat, mme la map (Carte de l'emploi IT) est limpide...  ::ccool::

----------


## Watilin

Je reviens sur le sujet de la publicit dans DVP. Il y a certaines pubs, pas toutes, qui volent le focus au chargement de la page, ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas dfiler la page au clavier. Ce n'est pas trs gnant, mais si vous pouviez arranger a, ce serait super  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Je reviens sur le sujet de la publicit dans DVP. Il y a certaines pubs, pas toutes, qui volent le focus au chargement de la page, ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas dfiler la page au clavier. Ce n'est pas trs gnant, mais si vous pouviez arranger a, ce serait super


Bon, certes je suis rarement amen  faire dfiler les pages au clavier, mais dans le code des bannires (que nous contrlons  100%) il n'y a priori rien qui tente de prendre le focus au niveau publicitaire. La seule chose qui pourrait _ventuelleement_ le faire serait le chargement de la bannire aprs le chargement de la page. Donc je voudrais bien plus d'infos sur le phnomne :
- Navigateur & OS ?
- Quel pub exactement (format et quel est l'annonceur) ?
- Est-ce que cela se produit juste aprs le chargement de la page (donc au chargement probable de la pub) ou bien aprs ?

----------


## Watilin

> Donc je voudrais bien plus d'infos sur le phnomne :
> - Navigateur & OS ?
> - Quel pub exactement (format et quel est l'annonceur) ?
> - Est-ce que cela se produit juste aprs le chargement de la page (donc au chargement probable de la pub) ou bien aprs ?


Le navigateur c'est Firefox version actuelle (41.0), et l'OS Windows 7. Pour les autres infos, je vais essayer de reproduire et je te les fais parvenir ds que je les ai  ::): 

_Edit:_ j'ai ces deux cadres :
http://altsysimg.developpez.com/show_i.php?b=72904778
http://altsysimg.developpez.com/show...&target=_blank
Je sais que c'est eux qui ont le focus car quand j'appuie sur flche haut ou flche bas, je les vois bouger, et le reste de la page ne bouge pas.
Je crois que c'est tout, mais si j'en trouve d'autres je les ajouterai.

----------


## Anomaly

> Le navigateur c'est Firefox version actuelle (41.0), et l'OS Windows 7. Pour les autres infos, je vais essayer de reproduire et je te les fais parvenir ds que je les ai 
> 
> _Edit:_ j'ai ces deux cadres :
> http://altsysimg.developpez.com/show_i.php?b=72904778
> http://altsysimg.developpez.com/show...&target=_blank
> Je sais que c'est eux qui ont le focus car quand j'appuie sur flche haut ou flche bas, je les vois bouger, et le reste de la page ne bouge pas.
> Je crois que c'est tout, mais si j'en trouve d'autres je les ajouterai.


Tu me feras une copie d'cran s'il te plat que j'ai du mal  imaginer que tu puisses "bouger" juste les pubs en fait, donc l il va falloir m'aider.  ::aie::   :;):

----------


## Watilin

a bouge de quelques pixels seulement, mais a bouge nanmoins. Je t'ai fait un gif pour que tu voies bien : http://i.imgur.com/Sycgpar.gif

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Developpez.com a toujours eu pour politique de limiter la publicit affiche sur nos pages au strict minimum et de la cadrer sur des rgles prcises, notamment deux emplacements bien dtermins, avec en particulier pas de son, pas de popup, pas de prsence au milieu du contenu, et rester dans le domaine des technologies de l'information au maximum.

Ces derniers mois, certains d'entre vous ont estim que, malgr ces efforts permanents depuis les dbuts de Developpez.com, nous pouvions faire mieux pour tre encore moins intrusifs. Nous vous avons cout, et nous avons en consquence banni les annonces Flash, banni les annonces animes, et banni les cookies traceurs.

Nous vous rappelons cependant que Developpez.com est un site gratuit, mais son exploitation a bien videmment un cot important, en particulier au niveau des dix serveurs ddis requis. La publicit est notre seul moyen actuel pour financer ces cots, et donc de tels choix ont forcment des impacts que nous avons choisi d'assumer.

Les bloqueurs de publicit sont forcment un souci pour nous, car en bloquant l'affichage des annonces, ils nous coupent aussi de notre unique moyen de financement des cots. Mais nous comprenons cependant parfaitement leur utilisation tant donn les abus manifestes qu'on peut constater aux quatre coins du Web. C'est pourquoi nous avons demand  nos lecteurs de nous mettre manuellement en liste blanche tant donn notre politique de publicit la moins intrusive possible.

J'ai l'immense joie de vous faire part d'une bonne nouvelle. Nos efforts ont t salus par Eiyo GmbH, diteur de AdBlock Plus. Ils ont valu Developpez.com suivant les critres des publicits non intrusives, et ayant constat que notre systme publicitaire correspondait  leurs normes, ont gracieusement ajout Developpez.com  la liste blanche gnrale des publicits non intrusives.

Cela veut dire que AdBlock Plus, avec son rglage par dfaut de "Autoriser certaines publicits non intrusives", affichera dsormais les publicits de Developpez.com sans dmarche particulire de votre part. Certains autres bloqueurs de publicit, comme AdBlock, utilisent dsormais aussi cette liste, qui est l pour promouvoir un Web meilleur dbarrass des abus publicitaires.

Pour tous ceux qui ont dsactiv cette liste blanche spcifique, ou ceux d'entre vous qui utilisent un autre bloqueur de publicit, nous leur serions reconnaissants si vous pouviez mettre developpez.com et developpez.net manuellement en liste blanche, et ce d'autant plus que ces emplacements vhiculent aussi des communications utiles sur les services gratuits que nous pouvons vous proposer, ce qui pourrait vous aider  mieux connatre les nombreux services gratuits  votre disposition.

Nous vous souhaitons une excellente navigation sur les forums, le site, les blogs et le Chat de Developpez.com !

----------


## Mdinoc

Flicitations pour votre certification!  ::applo::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Trs impressionnant, je n'ai jamais encore vu a (du moins sur les sites que je frquente), c'est une premire pour moi  ::bravo:: 

Je prcise que je n'ai jamais bloqu les pubs sur developpez.com, mais que j'ai du le faire sur presque tous les autres sites, en particulier pour les vidos avec sons et les popups qui sont tout  fait insupportables.

----------


## Obsidian

> J'ai l'immense joie de vous faire part d'une bonne nouvelle. Nos efforts ont t salus par Eiyo GmbH, diteur de AdBlock Plus. Ils ont valu Developpez.com suivant les critres des publicits non intrusives, et ayant constat que notre systme publicitaire correspondait  leurs normes, ont gracieusement ajout Developpez.com  la liste blanche gnrale des publicits non intrusives.


C'est une prouesse remarquable !
Merci de contribuer  rendre le _web_ plus propre.

----------


## MichaelREMY

quel est le cot mensuel d'exploitation de www.developpez.net ?

J'aimerai bien voir en haut  droite une jauge qui correspondrait au manque  rcolter du mois pour inciter les gens donner, offrir, contribuer librement,  avec en dessous une vrai pub qui vous rapporte de l'argent et un message "vous voulez cachez cette pub, fate un don..."

juste une ide....

----------


## Anomaly

> J'aimerai bien voir en haut  droite une jauge qui correspondrait au manque  rcolter du mois pour inciter les gens donner, offrir, contribuer librement,  avec en dessous une vrai pub qui vous rapporte de l'argent et un message "vous voulez cachez cette pub, fate un don..."


Actuellement, financirement nous arrivons  l'quilibre, donc il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de faire un appel aux dons.  :;):  Merci en effet  toutes les personnes qui avaient dj mis manuellement developpez.com et developpez.net dans leur liste blanche.

Mais si vous souhaitez nous aider, le mieux est encore de contribuer au Club par votre temps et votre comptence.  ::ave::  Nous avons toujours besoin de modrateurs pour le forum, de rdacteurs pour rdiger des tutoriels sur les sujets techniques qui vous intressent et complter ainsi la base de connaissances, de traducteurs pour traduire dans la langue de Molire les tutoriels qui ne sont pas encore disponible dans notre langue, etc.  :;): 

Si cela vous intresse, jetez un oeil *ici*. Vous  pouvez galement proposer votre participation  un responsable de rubriques,  un community Manager, ou encore  un des responsables modration.  :;):

----------


## danielhagnoul

::alerte:: 




> J'ai l'immense joie de vous faire part d'une bonne nouvelle. Nos efforts ont t salus par Eiyo GmbH, diteur de AdBlock Plus. Ils ont valu Developpez.com suivant les critres des publicits non intrusives, et ayant constat que notre systme publicitaire correspondait  leurs normes, ont gracieusement ajout Developpez.com  la liste blanche gnrale des publicits non intrusives.


 ::king::   ::bravo::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est une prouesse remarquable !
> Merci de contribuer  rendre le _web_ plus propre.


Pas mieux a dire, a fait longtemps que developpez est dans ma liste blanche, mais l, c'est une reconnaissance extrieure qui fait chaud aux cur pour ceux qui dtestent les publicits intrusive/agressives.

----------


## Escapetiger

> C'est une prouesse remarquable !
> Merci de contribuer  rendre le _web_ plus propre.


Bravo DVP & Anomaly, Obsidian  :+1:   ::yaisse:: 

J'en pleure de joie ayant eu _en tant qu'informaticien_  dpanner des amis / connaissances avec leur "arbre de nol scintillant de publicits" qui consommait toutes les ressources de leur ordi/PC/tablette (devant leurs yeux disant  ah c'est a internet ?  ::calim2::  et tu travailles l dedans ?  :8O:  , etc ...)...

Pour mmoire :

 ::fleche::  *Internet : lutilisation des logiciels anti-pub prend de lampleur*
 ::fleche::  *L'IAB (The Interactive Advertising Bureau) fait son mea culpa*

----------


## ToTo13

Bravo, c'est une excellente nouvelle !

----------


## demon66

Et bien j'utilise adblock depuis quelques annes maintenant mais je n'hsite en rien  le dsactiver sur les sites de confiance tel que le votre, ou bien sur des sites qui ont la mme politique marketing que j'adopte sur tous mes sites,  savoir :
Aucun Popup de pub ou mme de newsletter  la con ou d'actus comme on peut le voir sur beaucoup de blog  deux balles (le jour o ils comprendront que le taux de rebonds est quasi null sur ce genre d'action...)Aucunes pub vido qui se dclenche au quatre coin de l'cran ou on cherche  savoir quelle est cette put.... de vido que j'entends comme on peut le voir sur les gros sites de porcs tel que yahoo, lemonde, lexpress etc... (bizarre ils ont tous un point commun...)

Donc je confirme que j'ajoute manuellement developpez.net  ma liste blanche, sorry j'avais zapp  force lorsque l'on surf  droite et  gauche.

----------


## esa66

Bonjour,

J'utilise Ghostery bloqueur de "mouchards".

Je vois donc bien les publicits, mais le "retour" Google Analytic est quand  lui bloqu.

Donc, autoriser la publicit et bloquer les "mouchards" sont peut-tre deux choses diffrentes mais donne le mme rsultat au mesure de frquentation sur le site. Est ce correct?

Pour tre certain, j'ai mis le site "www.developpez.net" en liste blanche et le "Google Analytic" est maintenant autoris.

----------


## burma01

Une initiative, responsable et thique. Bravo.

----------


## Invit

Flicitation mme si vous tiez dj sur ma liste blanche  :;):

----------


## pvanhuyse

Bravo pour votre initiative.

Mais il faut bien dire que les gens ont quand mme beaucoup de culot.
Ils veulent aller sur le net, avoir tout gratuitement et surtout pas de publicit.

----------


## berger2

Bonjour,

Je comprends votre besoin de ressource externe pour faire vivre votre site.

Quand je vois ce que vous m'avez apport, c'est sans commune mesure avec ce que vous demandez.

Merci.

----------


## mymeal

bonne initiative
vous tiez dj sur ma liste blanche

----------


## nde1303

Vous avez bien fait d'envoyer ce mail. C'est bien volontiers que je dsactive AdblockPlus pour votre site, qui m'apporte tant.

Et effectivement, la publicit est trs peu intrusive sur votre site.

Continuez comme a !!

----------


## Neckara

> Mais il faut bien dire que les gens ont quand mme beaucoup de culot.
> Ils veulent aller sur le net, avoir tout gratuitement et surtout pas de publicit.


Parce que tu aimerais toi avoir une pop-up (quand ce n'est pas 2 ou 3) qui s'ouvre  chaque clics que tu fais sur une page ?
Tu aimerais qu' chaque fois que tu vas sur une page ou que tu la rafrachis, tu aies une sorte de page qui s'ouvre et qui reste ouverte 5 secondes, t'empchant de faire quoi que ce soit ?
D'avoir 30 secondes de pubs toutes les 5 minutes sur une vido de 2h ?
D'avoir 6 petites vidos avec sons qui se lancent simultanment dans une page, alors que tu es venus pour regarder une vido ?


Le problme, ce n'est pas la pub, mais les excs de certains. De la pub, oui, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excs et que cela nous empche de naviguer et de faire ce pourquoi on est venu sur cette page.

Je ne suis pas contre attendre 2 minutes avant de regarder une vido, mais aprs, je veux pouvoir la regarder tranquillement sans coupures,  la limite une petite coupure au milieu, mais pas toutes les 5 minutes ! Quand je vais sur une page pour regarder une vido, j'ai autre chose  faire que de rechercher les vidos et de leur enlever leur sons afin de pouvoir regarder ma vido.

 Je ne suis pas contre voir une petite page qui reste ouverte 5 secondes, mais pas  chaque fois. Si je rafrachit la page ou change directement de page  peine 2 secondes aprs, pourquoi devrais-je revoir cette petite page qui va me faire perdre encore 5 secondes ?
Les pops-up, je suis contre, c'est un peu enquiquinant. Mais quand, pour cliquer, il faut cliquer 2 fois avec 3 pop-up qui s'ouvrent, faut pas exagrer non plus. Pour peu que tu regardes une vido en plein cran (1 clic) et qu' ct, tu travailles sur un autre cran (enlve le plein cran  chaque perte de focus) et remette la vido en plein cran (1 clic/action sur le 2me cran)


Et on serait culott de ne pas tre d'accord avec a ? On est pas contre d'avoir de la publicit comme sur DVP, mme si elle tait un peu plus intrusive, cela ne me drangerait pas vraiment. Mais pas que cela nous ruine notre exprience utilisateur comme sur d'autres sites o ils sont clairement dans l'excs.
Alors oui, les excs de certains sites nuisent  d'autres sites plus srieux et c'est trs dommage.

----------


## fregolo52

Bravo !!

Vous la mrit car les pub ont toujours t trs discrtes.

Vous tiez les seuls dans ma liste blanche AdBlock, elle ne sert plus  rien.

----------


## Didou139

Merci pour votre message et vos explications claires.
Ce message me donne l'occasion de vous remercier au global pour votre site. L'aide qu'il apporte  un non informaticien comme moi participe clairement  ma comptence professionnelle. Je reste toujours impressionn par la rapidit et la qualit des rponses.
En clair, je suis avec vous ! Je vrifierais que les publicits s'affichent bien !
Merci encore
Didou139

----------


## cantador

Point trop n'en faut comme d'habitude..
cantador

----------


## PhillGates

Je n'ai jamais t gn par les pub que vous incluez dans vos publications. A tel point que je me demandais comment vous vous financiez. Maintenant, je sais et je vous dis : tant que vous pourrez continuer de la sorte, continuez, surtout ne disparaissez pas, vous tes trs utiles, intressants  :;): et justes dans la dmarche. Bonne continuation.
Phill Gates. :;):

----------


## DiOxy

Je n'utilise pas de bloqueurs de pub.
Pour la bonne raison que chaque fois que je tombe sur un site qui m'inonde de pubs de faon agressives, je le zappe et n'y retourne plus jamais.
Et s'il y a un site o je me rend avec plaisir, malheureusement pas aussi souvent que je l'aimerais, c'est bien www.developpez.net.

L'avantage norme de DVP est que, vivant en Afrique, mon internet est soit lent (adsl  4Mo/s), soit cher (1Go  15). Et utiliser ma bande passante ou mon forfait bas sur le volume pour tlcharger toutes ces pages, vidos et flash dont je n'ai strictement rien  fo...heuu....faire, non.

Grand MERCI  DVP donc, qui nous offre un contenu propre, bien agenc, clair. O existe une modration intelligente. Et chez qui les publicits sont existantes, mais absolument non intrusives.

Au passage : Quel ge  maintenant DVP ? 15 ans normalement... Et si DVP mettais en place un petit compteur genre plus que XXX Jours avant les 20 ans et nous avons XX pour faire la fte ensemble ?
Au bout de presque 5 ans, il y aurais de quoi faire une super fte, non ? Mme si je doute d'avoir la possibilit d'y venir, sr que je participerait financirement.

----------


## jcerman

Bravo, pour cette initiative! J'utilise Adblock plus depuis de nombreuses annes et chaque  fois que je l'ai dsactiv  la demande de sites qui vivent de la publicit, j'ai t submerg d'encarts publicitaires en srie... Votre exemple montre qu'on peut utiliser la pub pour proposer des services gratuits et maintenir un confort de navigation acceptable. Exemple  suivre!

----------


## granduc

Bonjour  toute l'quipe.
Je suis d'accord avec votre initiative.

----------


## jacobsteve

bonne initiative

----------


## Bernard B

On ne peut que saluer la dmarche et fliciter l'quipe de Developpez.com

----------


## Naoki-kun

> Bravo pour votre initiative.
> 
> Mais il faut bien dire que les gens ont quand mme beaucoup de culot.
> Ils veulent aller sur le net, avoir tout gratuitement et surtout pas de publicit.


Oh oui, les gens ont beaucoup de culot de vouloir Internet comme a t fait Internet  la base : gratuit et non censur.
Cela ne s'appelle pas du culot, mais un droit  :;): .

----------


## Fork Bomb

Allez zou. Developpez.{net|com} en liste blanche dans Ublock Origin. ::D:

----------


## eli42

C'est bien volontiers que je dsactive AdblockPlus pour votre site.

----------


## Guy FALESSE

Bonjour,

Oui, vers une publicit, non intrusive et qui permettrait de faire vivre votre site.

Guy FALESSE

----------


## Taillise

je ne me souviens pas d'avoir t gn par la publicit sur le site de dveloppez.com - et il est essentiel que ce site prcieux pour tous les dveloppeurs conserve les moyens de son bon fonctionnement.
avec mes encouragements,

----------


## dlandelle

depuis linux je n'avais pas trop remarqu ... mais faut reconnatre que j'ai jamais russi  installer flash sur linux ;-) j'essaie pas trop fort non plus  ::roll::

----------


## DanXkun

Plus aucune excuse pour refuser, c'est fait pour moi.

----------


## bernard.bruere

Bravo, tout simplement : merci pour ce trs bon travail.

----------


## fanick

Je soutiens !

----------


## louish3701

ok

----------


## r.morel

Bravo  toute l'quipe.
Encore une belle preuve de la qualit de ce site.  ::hola::   ::bravo::

----------


## gph

Je n'utilise pas de bloqueur mais j'approuve votre dmarche  ::ccool:: 
Et merci pour tout le travail et la qualit du site.

----------


## kinderoff

Je comprends volontiers les efforts que vous faites pour subvenir  vos besoins grce  la publicit. Seulement le web a largement abus de la situation et a permi le dveloppement massif de toutes sortes de blocage de publicits. Tellement que la situation tait grande  c'est mme devenu presque le premier plugin qu'on installe avec le navigateur Internet. Cela permet non seulement de ne plus tre polluer par des publicits mais galement vite beaucoup de Adware qui ralentissent les PCs. C'est presque plus efficace d'avoir un bon bloqueur de pubs qu'un antivirus. 
La communaut web aurai d ragir il y a bien longtemps et je pense qu'il est trop tard pour faire monde honorable. Je ne retirerais aucun site de la liste de blocage et veille  dcocher cette fameuse case. J'ajoute mme quelques plugins supplmentaire bloquant les cookies tiers et autre autoplay. Le systme a trop longtemps abus et maintenant il paye son erreur lourdement.
Je me suis habitu  ne plus voir de publicit sur mon cran, je ne regarde plus que les replay  la tv bien sr sans pubs et je zappe de radio  la moindre pub. Pour autant je continue  savoir les nouveauts de chez McDo, les pubs des labos de mdocs, les jouets pour Nol. Bref je m'efforce  limiter la pub au maximum et je trouve que j'en vois encore beaucoup trop. 
Malgr tout a je continue pourtant  consommer et acheter des produits qui font des pubs. Vu comme je la limite ce n'est pas cette dernire qui me permet de dcouvrir les produits  la mode. Si je les choisis c'est par leur qualit, leur parution dans la presse avec des prsentation srieuse et non dguise. J'en entends parler par des gens normaux que la population ctoie rellement quotidiennement et qui prouve leur efficacit.
La publicit doit srieusement chang de stratgie si vous voulez pouvoir vous rconciliez avec la population. Prendre les consommateurs pour des pompes  fric, forcer tous les clients  participer au campagne pub de l'iPhone ou les prendre pour des incrdules est contre productif  long terme et vous en tes la preuve la plus flagrante. Certes vous n'tes pas diteurs de pub mais en acceptant de diffuser des pubs qui profitent des consommateurs vous en devenez cautionnaire. Limiter les pubs au formats dit respectueux ne suffira pas  inverser la tendance il faudra aussi slectionner les pubs diffuser au cas par cas. Le monde apprend tous les jours il est permi d'duquer les diteurs de pub en leur mettant du plomb dans le crne. Ce sera beaucoup plu long  faire que quelques changement de rgles mais  termes ce sera plus productif.

----------


## vpetitgi

Je suis d'accord avec votre dmarche. J'ai dbloqu Ghostery. Cordialement.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> La communaut web aurai d ragir il y a bien longtemps


Ce que tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que sur Developpez la publicit n'a *jamais* t intrusive. Je ne vois pas l'intrt de faire porter le chapeau  Developpez pour les erreurs des autres. Enfin je ne vois justement dans ta dmarche aucun signal pour dire que tu voudrais que a change. Tu veux "duquer les diteurs de pub" ? Ben accepte ceux qui font de la publicit respectueuse et uniquement eux. C'est justement ce  quoi a sert.

----------


## LSMetag

J'avais dj dbloqu DVP.com et .net, mais je suis sincrement content pour vous ! Vous le mritez !

Par contre j'utilise aussi Privacy Badger, du W3C. Il me bloque des cookies Google. Ca ne pose pas de problme ?

----------


## germhaine

Merci !

----------


## Fahelis

J'avais depuis longtemps ajout developpez en liste blanche et la publicit y est tellement peu intrusive que j'avais mme oubli que adblock plus tait coup sur ce site  ::mouarf:: 
En tous cas c'est une excellente dmarche de votre part et c'est bien de vous en voir rcompens  ::):

----------


## lelutin

voila c'est whitelist ... en effet j'avais oubli de le faire ::pastaper:: .
Toutefois, je tiens  signaler que les pubs ,ici, m'ont tellement perturbes que je ne sais mme pas o elles sont  :8O: .
D'ailleurs, pour amliorer leur lisibilite et amliorer vos relations avec vos annonceurs, je vous recommande de fournir un contenu de bien moindre qualit  ::aie:: 

ps: je vous aime, continuez comme a. En 11 ans ici, je n'ai jamais eu  me plaindre (contrairement  l'inverse  :;): ). En 11 ans que de temps pass  farfouiller puis  vous har car je ne vois plus le temps pass  ::zoubi:: .
alors voila je demande une  ::lahola::  pour toute l'quipe et tous ceux qui participe avec ferveur au site

----------


## jpbsilva

Excellent!

----------


## topdawg

Bravo !

----------


## ouloup0652

Ne sachant pas si ma liste blanche est  jour, je l'ai rajout manuellement. ::P: 
JLM

----------


## Christreize

Bravo pour votre belle action, cependant faites ce qu'il faut pour exister, on a besoin de vous !!!

----------


## DDARCFLECH

Trs bien et trs contente top au admin.

----------


## Mike58

OK, c'est fait.

----------


## TheKnee

tudier en paix sans pollution visuelle; le bonheur!  ::zen::

----------


## dmganges

Bonjour,
J'ai dsactiv Adblock pour developpez.net

A mon ge je ne supporte plus tous ces machins qui clignotent  droite comme  gauche  :;): 
et qui m'empchent de me concentrer sur essentiel : le peu qui m'est encore accessible ...

A voir  ::!:: 
En attendant MERCI !!!

----------


## JeanB92

j'adhre totalement  votre solution.
De plus, les abonns ne peuvent pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre; pourquoi ne pas faire appel aux dons ? (pas forcment obligatoires cependant)

Cordialement

----------


## Danynou

Belle initiative, vous etes sur liste blanche  ::):

----------


## Iwoks

Flicitation!  ::D:

----------


## Mishulyna

C'est une trs bonne nouvelle, flicitations et merci pour vos efforts !  ::applo::

----------


## VIRGO77

Personnellement j'approuve l'initiative. C'est toujours bienvenu et bien vu de remarquer que les quipes d'admins se penchent srieusement et concrtement sur des points sensibles comme celui de la pub par ex. Il en existe plein d'autres, certes. Mais j'apprcie vraiment ce genre d'action. Et AdBlock aussi ! La preuve : vous tes rcompenss !
Je ne suis cependant pas un forumeur assidu de ce site mais j'y viens quand le besoin est ncessaire et y pioche mes info et aides utiles. Alors, longue vie  Developpez.com  ::):

----------


## meolimo

Je pense que cette innitiative aura un impact positif sur la communaut.  
Merci du bon travail jusqu' maintenant soutenu !  ::P:

----------


## tengu-karasu

Ce qui est certain c'est cette transparence affiche, celle de ne pas tre mis devant le fait accompli.

Merci et longue route
 :8-):

----------


## juba86

flicitations  :;):

----------


## cedric57

> "Ces derniers mois, certains d'entre vous ont estim que, malgr ces efforts permanents depuis les dbuts de Developpez.com, nous pouvions faire mieux pour tre encore moins intrusifs. Nous vous avons cout, et nous avons en consquence banni les annonces Flash, banni les annonces animes, et banni les cookies traceurs. "


A l'poque o je mapprtais  installer un bloqueur de publicit, je suis tomb sur le tmoignage d'un blogueur qui disait que frquenter un site web avec un bloqueur de pub, c'est comme aller dans un restaurant puis partir sans payer.
J'ai finalement renonc  utiliser AdBlock et quand je n'aime pas un site, je n'y vais pas tout simplement.
C'est ma manire de respecter les rares personnes d'actions qui travaillent dur pour faire ces nombreux sites webs.

----------


## hp777

Les dcisions prises me semblent raisonnables et quilibres.
Longue vie  ce site. ::zoubi:: 
Amicalement.

----------


## Michel Merlin

*MERCI - Une pub ne vend que si elle est DSIRE*

Merci _beaucoup_ developpez.net pour ce courrier, c'est la premire fois que je vois un site anti-blocage de pub crire quelque chose d'intelligent et ne pas taper aveuglment sur les utilisateurs de ABP ou autres (les plus efficaces tant IMO souvent les Settings de Chrome, encore plus efficaces que ABP) en les traitant de voleurs imbciles et en les accusant de... _ne pas aimer la pub_ ! (sic).

Maintenant il reste  vrifier si cette suppression de toutes les pubs intrusives (cd audio ou vido _FORC_ cd _dmarrant tout seul_, qu'il soit rdig en Flash, GIF, ou tout autre) sera suivie d'effet. Car le pays des _Francs_ tant de nos jours devenu le pays des _Faux_, les fausses annonces sont plutt la rgle, et les vraies l'exception...

Quant  attendre que les "_publicitaires_" commencent  comprendre ce qu'est la pub,  quoi a sert et comment a marche, ils ont mis un demi-sicle  en comprendre des bribes pour les journaux papier et les panneaux 4x3, pas tellement moins pour le cinma ou la tl, alors n'attendons pas qu'ils comprennent en une seule dcennie pour le web... Ils n'y sont mme pas encore  re-comprendre qu'une pub ne vend pas si elle est hae, et qu'au contraire elle ne vend que si elle est _dsire_...

Versailles, Tue 24 Nov 2015 16:10:25 +0100

----------


## Basole

Excellent!, flicitations  ::lol::

----------


## BigBisous1013

Continuez comme a...

----------


## Maugou

Bravo, j'avais l'option pour accepter les pubs "non intrusives", bonne nouvelle pour vous  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *MERCI - Une pub ne vend que si elle est DSIRE*
> 
> Merci _beaucoup_ developpez.net pour ce courrier, c'est la premire fois que je vois un site anti-blocage de pub crire quelque chose d'intelligent et ne pas taper aveuglment sur les utilisateurs de ABP ou autres (les plus efficaces tant IMO souvent les Settings de Chrome, encore plus efficaces que ABP) en les traitant de voleurs imbciles et en les accusant de... _ne pas aimer la pub_ ! (sic).
> 
> Maintenant il reste  vrifier si cette suppression de toutes les pubs intrusives (cd audio ou vido _FORC_ cd _dmarrant tout seul_, qu'il soit rdig en Flash, GIF, ou tout autre) sera suivie d'effet. Car le pays des _Francs_ tant de nos jours devenu le pays des _Faux_, les fausses annonces sont plutt la rgle, et les vraies l'exception...
> 
> Quant  attendre que les "_publicitaires_" commencent  comprendre ce qu'est la pub,  quoi a sert et comment a marche, ils ont mis un demi-sicle  en comprendre des bribes pour les journaux papier et les panneaux 4x3, pas tellement moins pour le cinma ou la tl, alors n'attendons pas qu'ils comprennent en une seule dcennie pour le web... Ils n'y sont mme pas encore  re-comprendre qu'une pub ne vend pas si elle est hae, et qu'au contraire elle ne vend que si elle est _dsire_...
> 
> Versailles, Tue 24 Nov 2015 16:10:25 +0100


Si tu avais dsadbloqu developpez (.net et .com) tu aurai pu constater par toi meme qu'il y  simplement *jamais eu de pubs instrusives sur developpez.com*  ::lol:: 
Ca fait 15 ans qu'il y en  pas, donc je pense que ce club  dj fait ses preuves  ::ccool:: 

Le club est pass en liste verte parce que non seulement il y pas de pubs intrusives mais ce sont dsormais des *pubs en texte non animes* (uniquement secteur informatique qui plus est...) , donc qui prennent presque quasiment pas de cpu ou de bande passante.

Bref le club developpez est pass de : "pubs non intrusives"  "pubs textes inanimes" (donc encore moins intrusives), c'est tout.

----------


## Watilin

Cest une excellente nouvelle,  la fois pour Dveloppez.com et pour le Web en gnral.  votre chelle, vous contribuez  rendre lconomie du Web plus saine. Continuez comme a !

----------


## Mpolo

Pas de problme, developez.net est un des rares sites qui respectent leurs internautes, il mrite amplement de pouvoir recevoir la manne publicitaire qui le fait vivre.
La reconnaissance d'Adblock est mrite. Longue vie.

----------


## omegaarma

Votre travail mrite une compensation .....
Si la pub reste un moyen de ressource ainsi soit il....

Bonne continuation avec pub ou pas...

----------


## bpatrice

Merci a Adblock
merci pour le site

----------


## lomdom

Personnellement je n'utilise pas de bloqueur de pub, et je n'ai jamais t drang par de la pub. sur developpez.com.
Compte tenu des ressources immenses proposes par developpez.com c'est normal d'accepter leur pub. et mme de cliquer dessus  ::): 

Bonne continuation  tous

----------


## _janfi_

Personnellement je prfre vous faire un don de 15 plutt que d'tre enquiquin par des pubs.
Donnez moi juste le mode opratoire pour les dons.

Janfi

----------


## xoran

Effectivement la publicit gangrne la consultation de beaucoup de sites sur la toile, mais il est vrai que developpez.net ne fait pas partie de ceux-l et gre les affichages publicitaires en bon pre de famille. Je suis un des fervents opposants  ce systme de rmunration, et suis tout  fait conscient des frais et cots inhrents aux structures telles que celles-ci . Un bon point (parmi beaucoup d'autres) pour developpez.net...  liste blanche sur on

----------


## Anomaly

> Maintenant il reste  vrifier si cette suppression de toutes les pubs intrusives (cd audio ou vido _FORC_ cd _dmarrant tout seul_, qu'il soit rdig en Flash, GIF, ou tout autre) sera suivie d'effet. Car le pays des _Francs_ tant de nos jours devenu le pays des _Faux_, les fausses annonces sont plutt la rgle, et les vraies l'exception...


Le souci dans ton raisonnement, c'est que nous n'avons *jamais* impos de vidos aux lecteurs, ni de son, et a depuis les dbuts de Developpez. Donc je pense que ct tenir parole, si on a pu tenir 15 ans ainsi, il n'y a aucune raison que cela ne continue pas.  :;): 

La seule chose qui a chang rcemment (durant tout le premier semestre 2015), c'est le bannissement de Flash, des bannires animes et des cookies traceurs, et c'tait suite aux diffrents retours de vous, les membres du Club  :;):  Pour tout le reste, que a soit les vidos, le son, les popups et toutes les horreurs qu'on peut voir partout sur Internet, c'est banni de Developpez depuis toujours.

Certains annonceurs voudraient vraiment qu'on accepte les animations, y compris des annonceurs trs importants. Mais nous restons inflexibles : c'est soit la bannire statique (transforme le plus possible en HTML et un minimum d'images) ou rien. Et nous prfrons largement avoir rien plutt qu'une pub intrusive, mme si videmment a nous cote.  :;): 

Si tu n'as toujours pas confiance malgr 15 ans de sans faute, sache que la socit ditrice d'AdBlock Plus surveille rgulirement les sites qu'ils ont mis en liste blanche, et retire immdiatement et sans tat d'me de la liste ceux qui ne respectent plus leurs critres d'entre, sinon la liste n'aurait plus d'intrt.

Sinon je souhaite prciser que la publicit sert  financer les couts de l'hbergement et des services, donc en somme l'infrastructure. Je rappelle que l'quipe de rdaction est bnvole, donc le partage des connaissances dont vous bnficiez gratuitement c'est un don offert par les trs nombreux bnvoles dont l'unique motivation est l'entraide et le partage des connaissances, que a soit via les cours, tutoriels, articles, FAQs, billets Blogs, rponses sur le forum, etc... Sans eux le club n'existerait pas  ::bravo::

----------


## Sodium

Je ne dsactiverai Adblock pour aucun site quels que soient les efforts faits.
C'est le modle de la publicit qui  sa base mme est nocif.
La publicit fait vivre des gens dont le mtier est de prendre les gens pour des cons. Travaillant moi-mme dans le milieu, je vois tous les jours des choses qui me donnent envie de gerber.
Il est plus qu'urgent que le web trouve d'autres moyens pour rmunrer le travail de ses acteurs.

----------


## chris188

Bonsoir,

Dj j'ai repch cet email dans les courriers indsirables, sachez qu' chaque fois que vous changez d'adresse d'envoi, a va automatiquement en spam (chez outlook.com pour mon cas), a fait 3 fois que je dis "ce courrier est sur", alors que je reois depuis des annes la newsletter.

Je vous comprends, vous avez envie d'avoir quelques rentres, et je vous le souhaite.

Mais personnellement, je n'active aucun site sur abp, je ne veux voir aucune publicit, mme pas ici.

Ne pas bloquer les pubs ne fait gagner d'argent  personne, il faut cliquer sur la pub pour qu'elle paie, tout a pour dire que mme si je les vois je ne cliquerai pas dessus. Et aussi qu'il existe des sites qui permettent aux gens de gagner de l'argent en cliquant justement sur pleins de pubs.
Et le systme est :
-recevoir un lien quotidien avec tous les liens publicitaires
-cliquer sur le lien 1
-ctrl-w pour fermer la page qui s'ouvre et on s'en fout de ce que c'est
-cliquer sur le lien suivant
-ctrl-w
...
Celui qui annonce  effectivement des visites et paie
Celui qui fait cliquer les gens gagne de l'argent et distribue un peu  
Celui qui clique comme un fou et n'est justement pas un visiteur intressant

Pourtant je travaille dans une boite de communication, en tant que dveloppeur web, je remarque que si vous demandez  Google (en payant) d'afficher votre site selon des critres prcis, trs vite il y a les visites.
Mais le gestionnaire de stat perso (pas gg analytics) montre que ces visites ne vont pas plus loin que la page demande...

Avoir 1000 personnes qui ouvrent une fois la page et puis plus rien, j'aime autant 100 personnes qui visitent rellement le site...

Merci pour tout, je vous souhaite longue vie !

----------


## Anomaly

> Ne pas bloquer les pubs ne fait gagner d'argent  personne, il faut cliquer sur la pub pour qu'elle paie, tout a pour dire que mme si je les vois je ne cliquerai pas dessus.


Et voil pourquoi il ne faut pas faire de suppositions, parce que c'est faux. On peut avoir de la publicit paye au clic, mais aussi  l'affichage, et dans notre cas nous demandons de l'affichage.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Ne pas bloquer les pubs ne fait gagner d'argent  personne, il faut cliquer sur la pub pour qu'elle paie


Pas ncessairement, cela dpend de l'annonceur, certains payent au nombre de "vues" de la publicit. Donc il n'y a pas ncessairement besoin de cliquer pour gnrer des revenus pour DVP.

Aprs, ce sont des pubs qui sont trs souvent en rapport avec l'informatique, il peut arriver parfois de cliquer dessus car la publicit nous intresse ou parce qu'on est curieux.

EDIT : *Anomaly* a t plus rapide que moi ^^

----------


## goomazio

> Je comprends volontiers les efforts que vous faites pour subvenir  vos besoins grce  la publicit. Seulement le web a largement abus de la situation et a permi le dveloppement massif de toutes sortes de blocage de publicits. Tellement que la situation tait grande * c'est mme devenu presque le premier plugin qu'on installe avec le navigateur Internet*. Cela permet non seulement de ne plus tre polluer par des publicits mais galement *vite beaucoup de Adware* qui ralentissent les PCs. *C'est presque plus efficace d'avoir un bon bloqueur de pubs qu'un antivirus*. 
> La communaut web aurai d ragir il y a bien longtemps et je pense qu'il est trop tard pour faire monde honorable. Je ne retirerais aucun site de la liste de blocage et veille  dcocher cette fameuse case. *J'ajoute mme quelques plugins supplmentaire bloquant les cookies tiers et autre autoplay*. Le systme a trop longtemps abus et maintenant il paye son erreur lourdement.
> Je me suis habitu  ne plus voir de publicit sur mon cran, je ne regarde plus que les replay  la tv bien sr sans pubs et je zappe de radio  la moindre pub. Pour autant je continue  savoir les nouveauts de chez McDo, les pubs des labos de mdocs, les jouets pour Nol. Bref je m'efforce  limiter la pub au maximum et je trouve que j'en vois encore beaucoup trop. 
> *Malgr tout a je continue pourtant  consommer et acheter des produits qui font des pubs*. Vu comme je la limite ce n'est pas cette dernire qui me permet de dcouvrir les produits  la mode. Si je les choisis c'est par leur qualit, leur parution dans la presse avec des prsentation srieuse et non dguise. J'en entends parler par des gens normaux que la population ctoie rellement quotidiennement et qui prouve leur efficacit.
> La publicit doit srieusement chang de stratgie si vous voulez pouvoir vous rconciliez avec la population. Prendre les consommateurs pour des pompes  fric, forcer tous les clients  participer au campagne pub de l'iPhone ou les prendre pour des incrdules est contre productif  long terme et vous en tes la preuve la plus flagrante. Certes vous n'tes pas diteurs de pub mais *en acceptant de diffuser des pubs qui profitent des consommateurs vous en devenez cautionnaire*. Limiter les pubs au formats dit respectueux ne suffira pas  inverser la tendance il faudra aussi slectionner les pubs diffuser au cas par cas. Le monde apprend tous les jours il est permi d'duquer les diteurs de pub en leur mettant du plomb dans le crne. Ce sera beaucoup plu long  faire que quelques changement de rgles mais  termes ce sera plus productif.





> Je ne dsactiverai Adblock pour aucun site quels que soient les efforts faits.
> *C'est le modle de la publicit qui  sa base mme est nocif.*
> *La publicit fait vivre des gens dont le mtier est de prendre les gens pour des cons*. Travaillant moi-mme dans le milieu, je vois tous les jours des choses qui me donnent envie de gerber.
> *Il est plus qu'urgent que le web trouve d'autres moyens pour rmunrer le travail de ses acteurs*.



Tout ce que vous retenez de ces 2 messages, vous qui les avez moinss, c'est que Developpez est attaqu injustement. 

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de popups intrusives ici, mais la question des inconvnients de la pub et des avantages des solutions alternatives (qui ne sont pas abondantes, pour le moment et ce n'est pas tonnant vu que tout le monde se contente allgrement de ce systme) me semble laisse injustement de ct.


Visiter un site sans pub serait quivalent  manger dans un restaurant et partir sans payer... Ne serait-ce pas plutt l'quivalent d'couter la musique d'un musicien de rue et de partir sans lui laisser une pice ?!?

Le respect veut qu'on rende la pareil aux gens qui nous rendent service. Je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient et d'ailleurs je ne bloque pas TOUS les sites, personnellement. Par contre, vous semblez tous trs extrmistes par rapport  la position des gens qui disent que la pub c'est mal, m'voyez... (et pas simplement quand elle est clairement ennuyante)

----------


## ZzsmileyFamily

Les publicits sur votre site ne sont pas agressives de plus elle sont  cohrentes  la thmatique de celui-ci alors no problme pour moi  (j'utilise Adblock et vos pubs n' ont jamais t bloques).
 Je n' ai  rien contre le fait d' en mettre pour faire rentrer de l' argent afin  de rentrer dans vos frais. Tant qu' il n' y a pas d' abus.  :8-):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Tout ce que vous retenez de ces 2 messages, vous qui les avez moinss, c'est que Developpez est attaqu injustement. 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de popups intrusives ici, mais la question des inconvnients de la pub et des avantages des solutions alternatives (qui ne sont pas abondantes, pour le moment et ce n'est pas tonnant vu que tout le monde se contente allgrement de ce systme) me semble laisse injustement de ct.
> 
> 
> Visiter un site sans pub serait quivalent  manger dans un restaurant et partir sans payer... Ne serait-ce pas plutt l'quivalent d'couter la musique d'un musicien de rue et de partir sans lui laisser une pice ?!?
> 
> Le respect veut qu'on rende la pareil aux gens qui nous rendent service. Je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient et d'ailleurs je ne bloque pas TOUS les sites, personnellement. Par contre, vous semblez tous trs extrmistes par rapport  la position des gens qui disent que la pub c'est mal, m'voyez... (et pas simplement quand elle est clairement ennuyante)


Je me permet de te signaler que ici c'est le sujet qui concerne le club developpez, il y eu deux autres sujets de dbats pour la discussion sur la pub sur le net en gnral, si tu avais lu le sujet tu aurai vu a un peu plus haut :




> Bravo DVP & Anomaly, Obsidian  
> 
> J'en pleure de joie ayant eu _en tant qu'informaticien_  dpanner des amis / connaissances avec leur "arbre de nol scintillant de publicits" qui consommait toutes les ressources de leur ordi/PC/tablette (devant leurs yeux disant  ah c'est a internet ?  et tu travailles l dedans ?  , etc ...)...
> 
> Pour mmoire :
> 
>  *Internet : lutilisation des logiciels anti-pub prend de lampleur*
>  *L'IAB (The Interactive Advertising Bureau) fait son mea culpa*


Lancer un dbat sur le mauvais sujet de discussion et ce en plus en ne lisant pas l'ensemble des messages du sujet en cours  a n'est pas la bonne faon de dbattre. La bonne faon de dbatre c'est d'ouvrir le bon sujet d'une part, et d'autre part de lire les messages des autres, sinon c'est juste un monologue...

Les tudes montrent que mme si certains avancent tres prts  cotiser pour financer le cout de sites sur le web, le plus gros des gens (99%) ne le font pas et prfrent avoir tout gratuit, donc  ce titre la politique du club ne fait que reflter le souhait du plus grand nombre et ce de trs trs loin. Dans ce cas vouloir avoir tout gratuit et accepter la pub non intrusive est une attitude totalement responsable et cohrente. 
Rappelons que l'arrive des addblocks correspond  un ras le bol totalement justifi des utilisateurs par rapport aux sites truffs de pubs intrusives dont les popups et vidos sonorises, mais rappelons que ce problme n' jamais exist sur le site du club, donc comme il  dj t crits ici plusieurs fois laisser un bloqueur de pubs actif sur le site du club  cause d'un ras le bol gnral sur le problme de la pub intrusive sur les autres site du net reviens simplement  "jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain".

----------


## Invit

Hello !

Pour ma part, je n'ai absolument rien contre, tant donn que le contenu du prsent site m'a t utile  maintes reprises. Cependant, je trouve que le mail qui nous a t envoy n'est pas suffisamment ar. Le lire n'a en effet pas t trs plaisant.  :;):  Sinon  part a, rien  dire.

----------


## phaetone

Salut,

je ne restreins quasiment jamais le bloqueur de pub, mais il est vrai que je trouve justifi de faire un effort : mme si je ne me sers plus activement de ce site (j'ai un peu quitt le domaine), j'y trane encore parfois, et je lui suis reconnaissant pour tout ce qu'il m'a appris.
Du reste, c'est vrai que des efforts ont t consentis sur la pub, qui n'est vraiment pas trs intrusive. Alors ok pour moi, c'est un moyen simple de soutenir le site.

----------


## Sodium

> Lancer un dbat sur le mauvais sujet de discussion et ce en plus en ne lisant pas l'ensemble des messages du sujet en cours a n'est pas la bonne faon de dbattre. La bonne faon de dbatre c'est d'ouvrir le bon sujet d'une part, et d'autre part de lire les messages des autres, sinon c'est juste un monologue...


Je ne vois absolument pas en quoi c'est hors sujet.
Si tu acceptes ou non la pub en fonction du fait qu'elle te drange visuellement ou non lorsque tu visites un site, c'est ton problme.
Moi, j'accepte des choses ou non en fonction de ce que cela implique comme choix de vie, de l'impact qu' ce choix sur notre socit entire tant en terme d'cologie que d'ingalits sociales et a me semble un tout petit peu plus important que de savoir si une vido se lance toute seule ou si une bannire clignote.

----------


## goomazio

> Je ne vois absolument pas en quoi c'est hors sujet.


On aurait du se contenter de dire qu'on n'aime pas. C'est pas hors-sujet mais cette discussion ne serait pas le bon endroit.

C'est vrai que certains messages, pour ou contre la pub, poussent  rpondre alors qu'ici on se contente globalement de remercier developpez pour son travail.  ::): 

Edit :



> et d'autre part de lire les messages des autres, sinon c'est juste un monologue...


Je pense avoir tout lu. C'est juste que, vu que je ne suis pas un pro du sujet, je n'ai pas grand chose  dire. Ici, je rpondais au moinssoyage en masse des avis contre la pub (qui est peut-tre d au ct hors-sujet des interventions ou, comme je le pense, d au fait qu'tre anti-pub ne serait pas normal), et  d'autres piges  troll comme la comparaison avec le restaurant. 


Merci  Developpez. C'est super. Le seul bmol pour moi c'est le ct "la pub c'est invitable et c'est pas grave si c'est pas intrusif".

----------


## TJ1985

...elle n'est pas intrusive. Je hais les p'tits Mickey frntiques qui essaient dsesprment de capter mon attention dans un coin de l'cran. Idem pour la musique saccade et tonitruante qui vient interrompre mon coute de Chopin. Ces annonceurs-l sont  jamais bannis de ma liste de fournisseurs.
Sinon, pas de problme, je jette un coup d'il et si a peut m'intresser je click.

----------


## DMike92

Si ce sont celles qui permettent d'avoir des pubs orientes technique, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Garoud

> Je pense avoir tout lu. C'est juste que, vu que je ne suis pas un pro du sujet, je n'ai pas grand chose  dire. Ici, je rpondais au moinssoyage en masse des avis contre la pub (qui est peut-tre d au ct hors-sujet des interventions ou, comme je le pense, d au fait qu'tre anti-pub ne serait pas normal), et  d'autres piges  troll comme la comparaison avec le restaurant.


La majorit des gens sont contre la pub intrusive, pas contre la pub, surtout quand cest en rapport avec le thme du site, ce qui est le cas ici.
La majorit des gens ne sont pas prts  payer pour des sites web, donc quand tu prends en compte ces deux facteurs tu arrives au fait que avoir un site web gratuit et accepter la pub non intrusive est un bon compromis, pour la majorit des gens, et c'est ce que montrent les ractions des utilisateurs sur ce dbat. Aprs il y  toujours une petite minorit dextrmistes, comme ceux qui sont contre toutes formes de pub. La pub commence ou et elle finie ou ? pourquoi ne pas demander  tous les commerants de ta ville d'enlever leurs enseignes ou toutes les signalisations parce que tu considre a comme une forme de pub intrusive ? Pourquoi ne pas mettre un gros poing dans la gueule de la poissonnire au march quand elle crie "il est frais mon poisson ! ", ou encore pourquoi ne pas fusiller tous les pompiers qui viennent sonner  ta porte pour te vendre une saloperie de calendrier avec des photos de chats tous les ans ? donc que peut on en conclure ? On en conclue que dans la vie il y  peut tre parfois des extrmistes, mais qu'en ralit on doit parfois tolrer certaines ralits et accepter des compromis et donc tre pragmatiques....

Je prends l'exemple rcent : Yahoo bloque l'accs aux services pour ceux qui ont un addblock actif, les utilisateurs nont pas trop apprci ce choix. Quelle est leur autre alternative : Yahoo propose un abonnement payant pour accder aux services sans pub, il viens de passer de 19,99 dollars  49,99 dollars par an. Combien de francophones, que a soit de France ou dAfrique, sont prts  payer l'accs  un site 50  $ par an, et si vous utilisez 20 sites a veux dire que en refusant toutes pubs vous allez donc payer combien pour le web, 1000 $ par an ? oui pourquoi pas en thorie, mais dans la pratique il semble que non : peut tre que quelques riches amricains, allemands ou suisses sont prts  payer pour le web, mais le plus gros de la population francophone n'est pas  habitu  payer pour le web, ou n'en  simplement pas les moyens parce que  dcouvert le 7 du mois,  et  donc prfrent le plus souvent de trs loin le gratuit... Combiens  de sites gratuits ont balay les sites payant ? Citons par exemple leboncoin, un des sites gratuits prfr des franais, qui  totalement balay l'offre payante concurrente....

Le club developpez en gardant ses services gratuits et en passant en liste verte  fait le meilleur choix possible : au lieu de se lancer dans une guerre contre ses propres utilisateurs comme l' fait par exemple Yahoo, le club  dcid de faire preuve d'une norme humilit et d'une norme coute de ses usagers en faisant de la dcroissance, et en revenant en arrire avec un systme de pub texte non anim tel qu'il existait il y  plus de 20 ans, quand  l'poque la pub (discrte) ne posait pas de probleme et qu'il n'y avais pas d'addblocks  ::bravo::

----------


## Sodium

> On en conclue que dans la vie il y  peut tre parfois des extrmistes, mais qu'en ralit on doit parfois tolrer certaines ralits et accepter des compromis et donc tre pragmatiques....


Le pragmatisme a donn lieu  la crise financire de 2008,  des ingalits faisant qu'une bonne partie de la population mondiale vit dans la misre et  un avenir trs incertain pour notre biosphre, mais oui, tu as srement raison, nous sommes des extrmistes.

----------


## Mingolito

> Le pragmatisme a donn lieu  la crise financire de 2008,  des ingalits faisant qu'une bonne partie de la population mondiale vit dans la misre et  un avenir trs incertain pour notre biosphre, mais oui, tu as srement raison, nous sommes des extrmistes.


Et c'est quoi ta solution ? ah oui je devine :  mettre  poil les patrons, et ressusciter Staline, Mao et Pol Pot. C'est sur que la rouverture des pelletons d'excutions et des goulags , le retour de la famine avec les kolkhoze, ou encore  quelques centaines de millions de morts, voir environ 4 milliards si c'est possible a serais trs bon pour la planete  ::ccool:: 

Je dis pas que tu as tord ou raison moi j'ai pas de solution miracle, mais dis moi, tu as pas l'impression de t'enfoncer dans le hors sujet et donc de devenir de plus en plus ridicule ?  ::fou:: 

Si tu veux aller troller avec tes avis extrmistes de communiste ou je ne sais quoi tu peu aller ici , va y refaire le monde : Forum politique  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

> Je dis pas que tu as tord ou raison moi j'ai pas de solution miracle, mais dis moi, tu as pas l'impression de t'enfoncer dans le hors sujet et donc de devenir de plus en plus ridicule ? 
> 
> Si tu veux aller troller avec tes avis extrmistes de communiste ou je ne sais quoi tu peu aller ici , va y refaire le monde : Forum politique


C'est  cause de ractions de ce genre que le dbat politique reste enfonc dans une profonde mdiocrit au lieu d'voluer vers des solutions qui sont de toute faon indispensables si nous voulons que la plante soit toujours habitable d'ici 50 ans.

----------


## ypelissier

Bonsoir,
Merci  dvp.com de son attitude exemplaire en ce domaine. J'apprcie venir ici et pouvoir me concentrer sur l'essentiel, c'est--dire le code. J'avoue ne pas avoir fait attention  la pub, je ne la bloque pas mais elle est suffisamment discrte et je ne la vois pas mme si elle s'affiche.

Merci  vous pour ce site de qualit, on n'a pas souvent l'occasion de le dire alors j'en profite.

----------


## TrAsHeR

Je suis d'accord avec ce systeme.

Du moment que a ne me gene pas  ::): 

J'ai whitelist Developpez sur Adblock, c'est assez rare, y'a que trs peu de site qui sont dans cette liste  ::):

----------


## ADIX001

M'est avis qu'il n'existe pas, par dfinition, de pub non-intrusive. Certes, certaines sont beaucoup moins gnante que d'autres, mais selon moi n'importe quelle pub est faite pour inciter  devenir consommateur de tel produit ou service alors que l'on n'en a pas ncessairement besoin. Donc tenter de crer un besoin si ce n'est pas une tentative d'intrusion dans l'esprit d'une personne alors qu'es-ce c'est? D'autant plus que je ne pense pas qu'une pub gnante qui clignote soit plus efficace qu'un pub que l'on voit  peine et qui, elle, rentrera dans notre esprit sans que l'on puisse l'analyser. La pub, ou toute chose ou personne cherchant  influencer quelqu'un est selon moi par essence malsain, donc dsactiver adblock il n'en est pas question pour moi.

----------


## iGaur2501

toute lquipe de Developpez.com

Je dois vous dire un gros merci pour tous les efforts que vous faites pour nous livrer,  nous les utilisateurs, un site avec une telle abondance de ressource sur autant de sujets et, tout a gratuitement. 

Les trucs, les conseils et les tutoriels que lon retrouve sur ce site mont sauvs tellement de temps et  de si nombreuses reprises que je peux aisment permettre  Developpez.com dafficher ces petites publicits qui sont si peu drangeantes.

Je vous lve mon chapeau pour ce merveilleux travail et je vous assure que mon bloqueur de publicit restera dsactiv pour Developpez.com tant et aussi longtemps que vous conserverez la politique actuelle sur la publicit. 

Bravo et merci encore. ::chin::  ::merci::

----------


## tomlev

> La publicit fait vivre des gens dont le mtier est de prendre les gens pour des cons.


Et aussi des gens qui en ont besoin pour faire vivre leur site... Par exemple Developpez.com, qui n'existerait pas sans la pub, ou alors serait payant.




> Travaillant moi-mme dans le milieu, je vois tous les jours des choses qui me donnent envie de gerber.


Si a te donne envie de gerber, pourquoi travailles-tu dans ce milieu ? Assume tes convictions et change de boulot...

----------


## raghan

Et bien, flicitation!
Je ne l'ai *JAMAIS* fais, tellement mon exaspration envers la pub est pidermique, mais *exceptionnellement rien que pour votre site* je dsactive AdBlock.
Pour vous dire  quel point votre action me touche en tant qu'internaute, ceci est mon premier message depuis mon inscription en 2007.

C'est si rare qu'un site place en priorit le respect de ses internautes plutt que le profit que gnrent ces internautes par la pub. 
Que tout internet en prenne de la graine.
Merci pour votre action de rendre le net plus propre.

tant un ancien webdesigner, j'avais terriblement mal au cur de dfigurer mes sites web par des pubs bien laides. 
Si vous manquez de thunes, pourquoi ne pas vous diriger vers le crossfunding, qui serait probablement une mthode plus moderne et actuelle?
a remplacerait dfinitivement et efficacement la pub qui est une mthode obsolte, dsute, qui dtruit la mise en page d'un site, qui rend les gens fous, que finalement personne ne regarde et ne clique dessus.

----------


## alainjol

Merci pour tout ce que vous faites.

J'ai ajout les deux sites  la liste blanche.

Longue vie  Dveloppez sur le web

----------


## cad13

Bonjour,

Merci pour tout le boulot bnvole. J'ai ajout manuellement les noms de domaine  l'extension adbp.
Ce site a une "valeur inestimable" et doit continuer  vivre.

J'approuve  200% les choix faits.

Christian

----------


## jclambert

C'est fait.
Un grand merci.

----------


## maub85

Bravo,  continuez...

----------


## boudoukara maamar

Merci pour tout ce que vous faites

----------


## aeroman00

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour tout le boulot bnvole. J'ai ajout manuellement les noms de domaine  l'extension adbp.
> Ce site a une "valeur inestimable" et doit continuer  vivre.
> 
> J'approuve  200% les choix faits.
> 
> Christian


C'est ce que j'ai fait aussi, continuez dans cette voie !

----------


## Michel DEMANET

Bonjour

Je suis utilisateur de ce site, et tant retrait il est videment que je recherche tout ce qui le moins cher  comme la plus part d'entre nous.
H bien je vais retirer le blocage de ce site si c'est ma modeste participation aux frais reprsents par de telles installations.
Dans la mesure o nous sommes bien contents de trouver de l'aide quand une difficult se prsente.
Je n'oublie surtout pas de remercier les bnvoles qui eux donnent de leur temps gratuitement, est-ce quantifiable financirement.

Michel  ::chin::  ::ccool::  ::applo::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Le pragmatisme a donn lieu  la crise financire de 2008,  des ingalits faisant qu'une bonne partie de la population mondiale vit dans la misre et  un avenir trs incertain pour notre biosphre, mais oui, tu as srement raison, nous sommes des extrmistes.


Je trouve vraiment dommage que tu t'arrtes sur le mot "extrmiste" pour balayer le reste de l'argumentation de cette personne qui tait pourtant je trouve une vision raliste de la vie sur le Web en ce moment. Et tre contre toute forme de pub en le considrant comme le mal absolu *est* une position extrme, donc le mot "extrmiste" n'tait pas si inappropri.




> C'est  cause de ractions de ce genre que le dbat politique reste enfonc dans une profonde mdiocrit au lieu d'voluer vers des solutions qui sont de toute faon indispensables si nous voulons que la plante soit toujours habitable d'ici 50 ans.


L tu dlires compltement, quel rapport avec l'cologie, les ingalits et tout ? Et faudra m'expliquer en quoi utiliser un service en refusant de le payer de quelque manire que ce soit rend un quelconque service  l'humanit




> Si a te donne envie de gerber, pourquoi travailles-tu dans ce milieu ? Assume tes convictions et change de boulot...


Je n'aurais pas dit mieux. C'est bien beau d'avoir de belles convictions et en mme temps travailler pour le "mal absolu de la socit". Tu vas dire tout le monde a besoin d'argent pour vivre, mais dans ce cas c'est exactement pareil pour Developpez.

----------


## joreveur

bonjour,
Ok j'ai dbloqu pour developpez.net pour pascal.developpez.com et l suite au fur et  mesure.
Si la pup devenait agressive je remettrai les blocages.
Bonne journe

----------


## lecorr

A suivre...

----------


## ddumasdr

Je comprends votre besoin de revenus publicitaires et je soutiens votre choix.
Bonne chance et merci pour tout

----------


## apachito

Bonjour  tous,

Au vu des informations dont j'ai souvent besoin, j'avoue que lors de mes recherches, "j'atterris" trs souvent sur Developpez.com qui me fournit les infos me permettant d'avancer. 

Merci donc pour vos efforts et pour toutes ces informations souvent prcieuses. 

Il me parait donc normal de vous soutenir  mon tour et pour ce faire, je viens de mettre votre site en liste blanche.

Merci encore et excellente journe  vous.

Meilleures salutations

RA

----------


## agripp

Quand la pub n'est pas inrtusive et ne perturbe pas gravement la navigation, il ne faut pas  mon avis la bloquer. 
D'abord parce que la pub, c'est aussi parfois de l'info
Ensuite parce qu'elle permet aux sites gratuits d'exister : si tous les internautes bloquent toutes les pubs, les sites gratuits cesseront d'exister !
Cela dit, si les internautes exagrent, c'est la faute des publicitaires ! Quand l'internaute doit attendre plus de trois minutes en subissant une vido publicitaire vantant un produit qui ne l'intresse pas, ou en quittant un site se retrouve avec 6 fentres de pub ouvertes, il a bien envie d'installer un bloqueur de pub !
Cela dit, comme la plupart des sites interner vivent de la pub, il vaudrait mieux trouver le moyen de bloquer seulement les pub intrusives.
A nous, dveloppeurs d'inventer (ci c'est possible) un bloqueur de pub slectif pour ramener les publicitaires et certains web-masters  la raison ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Rajaoarison

Quelle navigation peut-etre utiliser pour ce genre de solution?

----------


## RBert

Flicitations  vous de faire partie de la liste blanche AdBlockPlus.
Par contre j'ai noScript qui bloque les APIs google.

----------


## heliox

Merci!
Voil une situation win/win quilibre. Car l'autre solution comme l'abonnement chez nextinpact n'est pas viable car  ce moment l, il faudrait s'abonner  tous les sites intressants. On n'a pas un budget illimit non plus pour la veille technologique.

----------


## rayflex

Trs bel effort qui sera,  n'en pas douter, payant.
Vous montrez l l'exemple  suivre pour bon nombre de sites.
Merci!

----------


## alain17610

C'est une maladie de notre poque : la publicit.
Mais comme elle rapporte de l'argent  ceux qui la diffusent, je comprends bien que a puisse leur tre utile.
*Alors c'est une bonne ide de lutter contre l'intrusion trs gnante des publicits sur les pages Web en les limitant au stricte ncessaire et sur une partie de la page qui ne la masque pas.*

La publicit :
- Les marques payent les annonceurs.
- Il y a alors certaines dvaluations d'impts pour les marques.
- D'o vient le budget consacr  la publicit sinon du prix des produits ?

On peut comprendre que des NOUVEAUX produits en aient besoin pour se faire connatre mais que penser du rabchage souvent mensonger des crmes de jouvence, des lessives qui lavent plus blanc que blanc etc.

Mais cette maladie est associe  notre socit de consommation. Nous devons la subir.   ::roll::

----------


## lolo1053

Votre besoin de revenus publicitaires est logique.
Je soutiens et comprends votre choix.
Bonne chance et merci pour tout

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

> Ensuite parce qu'elle permet aux sites gratuits d'exister : si tous les internautes bloquent toutes les pubs, les sites gratuits cesseront d'exister !


Ca permettra de faire un grand mnage dans le contenu de l'internet.

----------


## neoweb1

IL faudrait peut tre imaginer un nouveau modle conomique. la pub ne paye plus.

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

En plus.

----------


## darff

Mme si probablement peu de gens participeraient, peut-tre qu'une interface de don pourrait vous apporter un bonus financier intressant?

Pour ma part, je serais du genre  donner 10 une  deux fois par an (c'est par exemple ce que je file  Wikipdia dont il faut avouer que je me sers tous les jours). Un mail de rappel tous les 6 mois pour ne pas oublier et hop, du genre "Il y a 6 mois vous nous aviez soutenus  hauteur de ??. Renouveler votre don seraient un moyen pour nous de perptuer le service... blabla".

... ceci dit j'ai pas fouill le site... peut-tre que ce service existe dj?

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

Les dons c'est des dons, c'est de l'appel  la charit publique, pour les bonnes uvres et les bnvoles.

Le commerce c'est le commerce, pour le travail et les professionnels.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je suis parfaitement en phase avec votre politique concernant les publicits.

Rien n'est gratuit dans la vie.
Si ces publicits peuvent vous financer et nous garantir un site conviviale, instructif et de qualit comme v'est le cas actuellement, alors je m'incline et vous encourage par tous les moyens de continuer  nous offrir vos services.

Merci encore  l'ensemble de votre quipe.

Cordialement.

----------


## neoweb1

Le don c'est une bonne ide. La charit n'a rien avoir avec cela. il y a pas mal de modle Economique qui tournent ainsi. Je suis mme prt  le faire dans ce cadre prcis.

----------


## goomazio

> L tu dlires compltement, quel rapport avec l'cologie, les ingalits et tout ? Et faudra m'expliquer en quoi utiliser un service en refusant de le payer de quelque manire que ce soit rend un quelconque service  l'humanit


Ce n'est pas de refuser de payer qui pourrait nous rendre service, mais de refuser la publicit qu'on observe majoritairement (pas celle qui annonce des nouveaux produits de manire simple et utile, comme l'a dit alain17610). Le problme serait plutt li au fait que la publicit permet peut-tre de rendre joli les inconvnients du capitalisme : "on fait travailler des gosses, mais nos chaussures Nike, tout le monde les achte", "Les energy drink, a peut tre mauvais, mais tous les champions les plus courageux en boivent montrent  la TV"...




> Je n'aurais pas dit mieux. C'est bien beau d'avoir de belles convictions et en mme temps travailler pour le "mal absolu de la socit". Tu vas dire tout le monde a besoin d'argent pour vivre, mais dans ce cas c'est exactement pareil pour Developpez.


Je suis d'accord. Comme il "encourage" les drives de la socit, Developpez "encourage" le financement du web par la pub. Mais on ne va pas s'enfuir du jour au lendemain pour autant. C'est dj bien de reconnatre qu'il y a peut-tre un problme.




> Les dons c'est des dons, c'est de l'appel  la charit publique, pour les bonnes uvres et les bnvoles.


"Dbloquez-nous, on en a besoin" ou "Donnez-nous, on en a besoin" c'est pas deux appels aux dons identiques ? 





> Par exemple Developpez.com, qui n'existerait pas sans la pub, ou alors serait payant.


Est-ce que Developpez a toujours diffuser de la pub ? Ca  ne m'tonnerait pas que oui, mais l'inverse ne m'tonnerait pas non  plus. 


Quand un site a autant de nouveau contenu et  d'utilisateurs que developpez, peut-tre qu'on pourrait simplement crer  plusieurs site, qui serait moins lourds  grer financirement... Nous  tous qui avons de quoi vivre et conomiser de l'argent, nous pourrions  ouvrir un "petit" site web... Surtout si les FAI fournissaient de  meilleurs connexions Internet en faisant moins de bnfices. Pourquoi  pas un service publique Fournisseur d'Accs  Internet ?





On avait dit que c'tait pas l'endroit pour dbattre... Arrtons :p

----------


## Gridoni

> Ce n'est pas de refuser de payer qui pourrait nous rendre service, mais de refuser la publicit qu'on observe majoritairement (pas celle qui annonce des nouveaux produits de manire simple et utile, comme l'a dit alain17610). Le problme serait plutt li au fait que la publicit permet peut-tre de rendre joli les inconvnients du capitalisme : "on fait travailler des gosses, mais nos chaussures Nike, tout le monde les achte", "Les energy drink, a peut tre mauvais, mais tous les champions les plus courageux en boivent montrent  la TV"...


C'est a oui... C'est sur que a  tout  voir avec les pubs qu'on voie sur developpez qui sont gnralement des invitations  aller  des sminaires destin aux dveloppeurs ou des outils pour dveloppeurs, ou encore des offres d'emploi pour les dveloppeurs. C'est bien connu que les outils de dveloppements sont fabriqus par des chtites n'enfants dans la rue en inde, et que proposer des offres d'emplois de dveloppeurs ou autres informaticiens c'est trs mauvais pour l'conomie, et c'est mauvais pour la plante, en plus aller travailler c'est mal car a nourrit le "capitalisme", il vaux mieux rester chez soi pour passer ses journes  crire des conneries communistes sur les forums, et puis quoi encore ?   ::ptdr:: 




> On avait dit que c'tait pas l'endroit pour dbattre... Arrtons :p


Tu as raison de confirmer que tu es totalement hors sujet et que tu ferais mieux darrter. Pendant que tu y es arrte aussi de fumer...  ::lol::

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

> "Dbloquez-nous, on en a besoin" ou "Donnez-nous, on en a besoin" c'est pas deux appels aux dons identiques ?


Juridiquement parlant, j'en doute fort. Idem dans le plan comptable.

----------


## goomazio

> C'est a oui...


Le lien avec Developpez c'est uniquement qu'il "soutient" ce systme en l'utilisant, mme si c'est fait de la meilleur manire qui soit. Le reste n'a rien a voir avec Developpez.

Aprs, hors sujet... C'est pas si grave que a. S'il y a vraiment des gens qui vont parcourir les 16 pages pour lire 160 variantes du "merci", je suis dsol de les embter avec mes messages  :;):

----------


## Bakukan

> Juridiquement parlant, j'en doute fort. Idem dans le plan comptable.


Dj tu retire la TVA, puis ensuite les diffrents frais dont ceux du prestataire de rcolte, plus les frais comptables, environ 50% du "don"/"cotisation"/"adhsion" est partie en fume  ::aie:: .

----------


## Chauve souris

Des annonces de pubs cibles et bien sages dans des petits encarts situes sur les marges gauches et droites du corps du site ne sont pas drangeantes et peuvent tre utiles car elles apprennent souvent des choses sur des nouvelles techniques. Je prcise que c'tait ainsi sur les pages Web du temps jadis. Puis il y a eu une dgnrescence cancreuse qui rendait certains sites compltement illisibles. Je ne vous dit pas quelles calamits sont les sites Web de bagnoles en Amrique du sud avec de super vidos Flash, montrant l'invitable petite famille dgoulinante de bonheur, sur le nouveau pickup Toyota de Daesh, alors que les connexions ne sont pas rapides du tout et qu'on voudrait juste, et btement, les caractristiques des tutures. Dveloppez.net a toujours t trs correct  ce niveau ce qui fait que s'il y a une pub qui peut me concerner, je la lis aussi. Si ! si !

----------


## Neckara

> Le lien avec Developpez c'est uniquement qu'il "soutient" ce systme en l'utilisant, mme si c'est fait de la meilleur manire qui soit.


Certains utilisent le franais pour insulter, menacer, faire chanter, organiser des attentats, etc. Tu utilises le franais donc tu "soutiens" ce systme en utilisant le franais, mme si tu l'utilises de la meilleur manire qui soit.

Il faut aussi arrter de croire qu'un outils est "bon" ou "mauvais", c'est son utilisation qui l'est (ie la manire de l'utiliser et dans quel but).

----------


## bikoue

jaimerai moi  de faire partie de la liste blanche comment le faire ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce n'est pas une liste blanche d'utilisateurs, mais une liste blanche de sites.

----------


## Le martien

Flicitations. Reste  souhaiter que plusieurs suivent votre exemple

----------


## bikoue

merci pour l'information

----------


## jibe74

Salut,

White-listage effectu !

J'ai la pub (et le pistage qui va gnralement avec encore plus !) en horreur, mais je comprends aussi qu'on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Gnralement, je renonce au beurre, mais quand la pub est raisonnable et respectueuse, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'y renoncerais (au beurre), surtout qu'ici il est particulirement bon !

EDIT : Ce qui suit s'avre tre faux (explications plus bas).
Un regret quand mme : les boutons facebook et autres espions du mme genre sont-ils vraiment indispensables au financement du site ? Si les pop-ups et autres pubs clignotantes au milieu du contenu sont insupportables, ce genre de bouton est *dangereux* pour toute la socit : un minimum de respect des liberts individuelles et de la vie prive est indispensable. Que ceux qui n'en sont pas convaincus se demandent s'ils accepteraient une camra dans leurs toilettes et la publication de leur dossier mdical... On n'en est pas loin !

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Un regret quand mme : les boutons facebook et autres espions du mme genre sont-ils vraiment indispensables au financement du site ? Si les pop-ups et autres pubs clignotantes au milieu du contenu sont insupportables, ce genre de bouton est *dangereux* pour toute la socit : un minimum de respect des liberts individuelles et de la vie prive est indispensable. Que ceux qui n'en sont pas convaincus se demandent s'ils accepteraient une camra dans leurs toilettes et la publication de leur dossier mdical... On n'en est pas loin !


Tant que tu cliques pas dessus il se passe rien pour info, aucun tracking. a  dj t abord sur ce sujet le seul tracking qui semble tre fait par developpez c'est Google analytics _(c'est vrifiable avec certains outils tudis pour)_, c'est tout, et tu peux le virer si tu veux avec le plugin qui va bien si a te fait plaisir mais  part a rien, puisque depuis qu'ils ont annoncs avoir dsactiv leur ancienne rgie pub il n'y  plus de cooky rgie ou de tracking rgie. Je ne pense pas non plus que cela ait un quelconque rapport avec le "financement", a permet juste par exemple de suivre des portails directement  partir de Twitter ou de Facebook pour les fans de la chose, ou encore de relayer ("partager") des news ou des publications sur les rseaux sociaux que tu utilises, c'est un service optionnel offert gratuitement aux utilisateurs de ces rseaux sociaux, mais si toi tu t'en sert pas alors a ne t'impacte en rien....

----------


## Lyntern

Cela faisait un moment que je ne frquentais plus le site regulirement. Je reoit un petit mail  propos de la pub.
Connaissant ce que c'est que les soucis de financement des sites, je decide illico de passer en white-liste.

Ben non en fait, j'avais du le faire deja il y a longtemps, vu qu'ADBlock est bien vert  ::roll::

----------


## jibe74

> Tant que tu cliques pas dessus il se passe rien pour info, aucun tracking.


Ok, au temps pour moi : je viens de vrifier le code source de la page, l'image est bien hberge par developpez.net, donc pas de requte pour aller la chercher chez facebook ni donc de traces dans leurs logs. Et c'est le cas pour tous les boutons gnralement utiliss pour le tracking (Google, Twitter and co)  ::): 

Donc, effectivement DVP a une politique de publicit trs respectueuse de nos liberts et vie prive : chapeau et merci !

----------


## Dernhelm

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir le mail... et je vois que la discussion est dj bien engage.
J'utilise adBlock (et continuerait  l'utiliser) pour plusieurs raisons:
- Du fait du nombre de publicits trop nombreuses nuisent  la comprhension du message qui mintresse.
- Du fait que ces messages visuels qui sont dans 99% inutiles. Je passe sur les photos plus ou moins dnudes dont on nous gratifie joyeusement, mes enfants sont souvent  proximit, merci pour eux !

Mais le plus important reste la bande passante occupe pour des informations que je ne souhaite pas voir et *le temps (inadmissible et tout simplement scandaleux) que mettent les fournisseurs de bandeaux  envoyer le bandeau publicitaire en lui-mme.* 

Dsol de ne pas vivre dans une grande mtropole ou la fibre est gnralise, mais dans ma cambrousse, chaque ko doit tre rentable. Et je n'ai pas le temps d'attendre qu'un systme  l'autre bout de la plante dcide s'il va me prsenter une pub pour des chaussettes ou pour un can plat. Soit les gars s'offrent de vraies solutions soit je ne les vois pas.... pas seulement  cause d'adBlock, mais parce que j'ai chang de site. Grosso modo, si la page est pas complte en moins de 15 secondes sur mon ADSL (BP de 800ko/s environ), je passe sur un autre site...

Partant de l, mon adBlock n'*est pas du tout* configur pour bloquer developpez.com.... 
*PAR CONTRE, il est configur pour bloquer tout ce qui est rgie et plus ou moins assimil qui me ralentissent (oui, j'ai configur a  la main et liminant les pubs lentes, gnantes, etc...), et a, dsol, mais a restera comme a.* 
Donc, les sites qui reviendront  la bonne vieille mthode (et qui les responsabilise car ils vont devoir surveiller ce qu'ils mettent en ligne) je verrais  nouveau leurs bannires et l je ne bloquerais pas : Faites de la pub, pas de soucis ! Mais faites de la pub de qualit, en rapport avec votre activit (et donc qui intresse vos visiteurs), que vous assumez, et surtout disponible rapidement.  Je pense qu'il y a moyen de monnayer de faon significative une publicit dont l'annonceur est sur qu'il touche une cible qui lui correspond. Au lieu de jouer sur la quantit, il faut mieux partir sur ce genre de mthode qui finit par se rvler gagnante. Du reste, je vois certaines pubs sur DVP, toutes, je sais pas.


Sinon votre dmarche va dans le bon sens... Developpez n'est pas le pire, loin de la. 

EDIT : Ce qui suis est faux - Voir ci aprs : 
Mais il a suivit certains courants que je considre comme inadmissible et qui j'espre feront rapidement partie du pass. Par exemple avec les boutons FB and co : il faut noter que ce sont galement des traceurs, qui mme si vous ntes pas identifis sur FB sont susceptibles d'installer/lire un cookie sur votre machine... Encore un truc que j'ai bloqu (ca n'a pas t facile, mais...). 
La aussi, j'espre que vous vous dbarrasserez de ce genre de sangsues qui ne servent  rien (honntement, qui ici a dj publi sur son journal FB un article de DVP ?)... et qui nuisent profondment au professionnalisme du site face  des CodeRanch ou des StackOverflow.



Bonne soire,
Dern

----------


## Anomaly

> PAR CONTRE, il est configur pour bloquer tout ce qui est rgie et plus ou moins assimil qui me ralentissent (oui, j'ai configur a  la main et liminant les pubs lentes, gnantes, etc...), et a, dsol, mais a restera comme a.


Cela tombe bien, nous ne dpendons d'aucune rgie  prsent. Toutes nos publicits sont gres en interne sur nos propres serveurs, c'est ce qui nous permet d'avoir non seulement un contrle total sur ce qui est pass, mais en plus d'avoir l'assurance de ne subir aucun cookie traceur.




> Mais faites de la pub de qualit, en rapport avec votre activit (et donc qui intresse vos visiteurs)


C'est ce que nous avons toujours fait, en ce qui nous concerne.  :;): 




> Mais il a suivit certains courants que je considre comme inadmissible et qui j'espre feront rapidement partie du pass. Par exemple avec les boutons FB and co : il faut noter que ce sont galement des traceurs, qui mme si vous ntes pas identifis sur FB sont susceptibles d'installer/lire un cookie sur votre machine... Encore un truc que j'ai bloqu (ca n'a pas t facile, mais...).


Oui mais non, comme cela a dj t dit plus haut, nous n'avons pas install les boutons de Facebook ; les boutons rseaux sociaux que tu as pu voir chez nous sont des images que nous hbergeons nous-mme, donc charger une page chez nous ne charge strictement rien depuis Facebook (ni code, ni image, ni cookie). Seul un clic sur ces boutons ferait appel  Facebook.

----------


## SDN87

bonjour, je vous remercie pour le message concernant les publicits et et je comprends trs bien votre souci. je vous encourage  garder ce cap pour permettre d'offrir toujours de meilleur services  la grande communaut que vous avez. je suis un de vos abonns depuis plus de 5ans et grce  vos articles je grandi en connaissance chaque jour. et a en grande partie grce au travail que vous faites. je reste votre fidle abonns. merci pour tout

----------


## FDussault

ET hop, sur ma liste blanche!

----------


## Escapetiger

> Tant que tu cliques pas dessus il se passe rien pour info, aucun tracking. a  dj t abord sur ce sujet le seul tracking qui semble tre fait par developpez c'est Google analytics _(c'est vrifiable avec certains outils tudis pour)_, (...)


Avec le module Request Policy par exemple :

https://requestpolicy.com
_Firefox addon for privacy and security - RequestPolicy by Justin Samuel_

----------


## SurferIX

Si toutes les publicits taient aussi petites, agrables et cibles que le sont celles de developpez.com, j'en arriverai presque  enlever AdBlock Plus  :;):

----------


## olivierdauxais

Flicitations  Club Dveloppez.
On sent bien que l'homme derrire Club Dveloppez est intelligent et qu'il sait faire la part des choses.
Je souhaite une longue vie prospre  Club Dveloppez.

Au fait, qui est l'homme ou la femme qui a cr Club dveloppez?

----------


## Invit

En regardant que notre magnifique site ,pousse le professionnalisme jusqu normaliser sa publicit pour la rendre non intrusive,
Chapeau les Pros, mais au sujet du financement pourquoi ne pas instaurer un "soutient des membre"  pour ceux qui le souhaitent !
A commencer par nous les modestes rdacteurs de quelques articles ou Blog  :;): 
Amitis

----------


## bytecode

Hi je nutilise que no-script pour le blocage et vous tes en liste blanche depuis toujours, j'ai une total confiance en Dveloppez.net, je trouve beaucoup de rponses ici sans avoir besoins de poser de questions !

je souhaite longue vie  ce top site, MERCI.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Belle initiative relevant presque de la philosophie de nos jours.
Je cours white-lister ce site, car en tant dessus je ne pourrais pas tre en dsaccord avec la publicit vu que c'est la seule chose qui permette de financer ce magnifique site source de savoir ! Sans la publicit, c'est simple le site n'existerait surement pas.

En tout cas bravo : j'agite le drapeau en pensant  vous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mjhdesigner

Salut , tout le monde

je tiens  remercier et fliciter toute personne qui maintient et modre ce super site , que nous aimons tous et nous lui souhaitons longue vie .

De ma part je n'ai jamais black lister ce site ni ces publicits et j'ai mme un dossier spcial dans ma messagerie pour recevoir ces Newsletter

Et encore merci au site *DEVELOPPEZ* qui est aide prcieux pour nous  ::):

----------


## SMohamed6

Flicitations !!!

----------


## ifebo

Bonjour.

Je viens de revoir ma configuration logiciel afin de vrifier que developpez.net  tait bien en liste blanche
avec mon AV KISS  ainsi que Adblock+ donc logiquement a devrait fonctionner.
Cependant je sais que ce n'est pas toujours le cas puisque avec un autre site (pcastuces) cette prcaution
 t totalement vaine ?
Rien ici n'indiquant que je bloque la pub, je pense que a doit fonctionner.
J'en profite bien entendu pour vous fliciter et vous encourager pour l'excellente tenue de votre site
et pour les nombreux services qu'il  pu rendre jusque l. Bonne continuation.
ifebo.

----------


## Eric2a

Salut,

Sans le consentement de l'utilisateur, nous ne sommes plus senss placer de scripts posant des cookies tiers (publicits, widgets de rsaux sociaux et d'analyse).

Les auteurs d'innombrables sites *M.F.A*. (faisant croire qu'il ne savent pas comment faire cela) continuent de placer tous ces codes dans chaque page. Lesquelles pages sont bien-entendu pauvres en contenu original.
En effet, la majeur partie de leur temps, ils sont devant leurs stats pour trouver la manire d'tre dans les permires pages des moteurs de recherche. Polluant ces dernires pour augmenter les chances d'tre visits, augmentant du mme coup le taux de clics et d'affichages de pubs.


Les auteurs de Developpez.com quand  eux, nous les savions dj comptent mais l, ils montrent bien le respect qu'ils portent  leurs utilisateurs ainsi qu' leur vie prive.

C'est pour cette raison que moi aussi, j'ai bien-entendu plac developpez.(net|com) en liste blanche...


Merci encore aux auteurs et aux contributeurs de cet espace qui nous permettent de nous informer et/ou partager nos connaissances.

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Les auteurs d'innombrables sites *M.F.A*. (.../...)


MFA (Made For AdSense ou Adwords) ... Les MFA sont parfois galement appels MFT (Made for Thunes) ...
Source : 
http://www.dictionnaireduweb.com/mfa-made-for-adwords
_MFA (Made For AdSense ou Adwords) - Dictionnaire du Web_

----------


## marcel marie

Bonjour,

BRAVO, vous avez raison, il faut aller vers des systmes publicitaires sains et non intrusifs  ...
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que *LA LISTE BLANCHE* ? Pouvez-vous me le dire SVP. MERCI

M.M.M.

----------


## Obsidian

> Bonjour,
> 
> BRAVO, vous avez raison, il faut aller vers des systmes publicitaires sains et non intrusifs  ...
> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que *LA LISTE BLANCHE* ? Pouvez-vous me le dire SVP. MERCI
> 
> M.M.M.


C'est le contraire d'une liste noire : il s'agit d'une liste d'exceptions que tu peux prciser  ton bloqueur du pub, si tu en utilises un, permettant de lui dire que les sites concerns sont srs et qu'il n'y a pas besoin de les filtrer.

----------


## danielhagnoul

> Bonjour,
> 
> BRAVO, vous avez raison, il faut aller vers des systmes publicitaires sains et non intrusifs  ...
> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que *LA LISTE BLANCHE* ? Pouvez-vous me le dire SVP. MERCI
> 
> M.M.M.


https://adblockplus.org/fr/acceptable-ads

----------


## moussabouguerra

bonjour
Pas de problmes pour les pub

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous




> Cela veut dire que AdBlock Plus, avec son rglage par dfaut de "Autoriser certaines publicits non intrusives", affichera dsormais les publicits de Developpez.com sans dmarche particulire de votre part. Certains autres bloqueurs de publicit, comme AdBlock, utilisent dsormais aussi cette liste, qui est l pour promouvoir un Web meilleur dbarrass des abus publicitaires.


Juste retour des choses, BRAVO !  ::lahola::

----------


## skydive

Votre attitude est exemplaire. Elle devrait tre enseigne comme un cas d'cole.

Je fais partie de ces gens de plus en plus nombreux qui refusent les affiliations, les cartes de membre, les offres commerciales avec ristourne en cash back o il faut fournir jusqu' son compte bancaire en plus de toute une srie d'informations qui sont gnralement utilises comme lments de contrle de votre identit. 

Je veux pouvoir surfer en paix et rester concentr sur mes recherches. J'ai autoris votre site dans ABP et je vous vous remercie pour la qualit des contenus que vous mettez gratuitement en ligne. 
Je retrouve bien l l'esprit de partage des informaticiens qui prvalait lors de mes tudes.  ::zoubi::

----------


## progdebutant

> "Dbloquez-nous, on en a besoin" ou "Donnez-nous, on en a besoin" c'est pas deux appels aux dons identiques ?


La charit n'offre pas de services utiles gratuits, au contraire donc de Dveloppez.com et "Dveloppez.net" qui offrent pleins de services utiles et un des grands c'est de trouver des gens comptents qui aident  la programmation, c'est loin de la charit.
Vouloir profiter de tout gratuitement est tentant mais le gratuit a un cot que ce soit en argent ou en temps et donc cela devrait tre rmunr comme tout travail, et quand cette rmunration ne vient pas des visiteurs et membres alors il faut qu'elle vienne de quelque part, mme si je n'aime pas trop la direction de ce site j'apprcie leur politique envers les visiteurs et l'importance de Dveloppez.com qui pour moi est un site d'utilit publique (cibl tout de mme). La seule solution qui soit valable pour le moment c'est la publicit, il faut juste que la publicit soit concentre sur les thmes utiles aux programmeurs en tous genre de ce site et qu'elle soit discrte mais que le visiteur qui veut cliquer dessus le puisse quand il veut.
Le don est aussi une bonne solution complmentaire ! Ce qui mnerve dans les dons c'est que c'est pas anonyme, a devrait l'tre si le donneur le veut (une case  cocher).

----------


## goomazio

Qui parle de charit comme vous l'entendez ? Pour cela il faidrait faire un site qui n'offre rien mais a n'existe pas vraiment ( part peut tre les sites de crowdfunding, kisskissbankbank, o l'initiateur peut rendre un service ou pas ?)

Et on dit pas que developpez.net coute rien. Si vous avez des doutes relisez mes quelques passages qui m'ont quasiment valu un ban  :;):

----------


## Chauve souris

Une "liste blanche" ? Mais c'est du ouacisme ! Que fait le CRAN, la Licra et autres officines antiracistes ? Ne pas rire mais il y avait eu une plainte dpose contre un malheureux ptissier qui avait fait des "ttes de ngres", meringue entoure de vermicelles de chocolat.

Heu, j'suis p'tt nunuche, mais je ne trouve pas, sur IE, o mettre des sites "blanchis" dans AD Block. Y a quelqu'un dans la salle qui peut me tuyauter ? Merci.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Heu, j'suis p'tt nunuche, mais je ne trouve pas, sur IE, o mettre des sites "blanchis" dans AD Block. Y a quelqu'un dans la salle qui peut me tuyauter ? Merci.


Sur opra, en tous cas, j'ai un petit octogone rouge. en cliquant dessus, j'arrive au menu ad block, et y'a plus cas. Aprs, l'octogone devient vert sur les sites passs en confiance. J'ignore comment a se passe sur les autres navigateurs.

----------


## skydive

Bonjour, sur IE, on clique droit sur l'octogone rouge et on coche la case "Dsactiver pour www.developpez.net" (il propose le site en cours). L'octogone de vient alors Gris comme lorsqu'on dime un bouton.
Sur chrome il faut passer par click droit puis choisir "options" et enfin l'onglet "sites autoriss"

Blue sky

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bonjour, sur IE, on clique droit sur l'octogone rouge et on coche la case "Dsactiver pour www.developpez.net" (il propose le site en cours). L'octogone de vient alors Gris comme lorsqu'on dime un bouton.
> Sur chrome il faut passer par click droit puis choisir "options" et enfin l'onglet "sites autoriss"
> 
> Blue sky


Toutaf ! Il y a juste que je n'avais pas activ la barre d'tat et c'est l que a se passe. Merci  vous deux pour votre prompte rponse.

----------


## MichaelREMY

je rve d'un systme de pub :
- qui me montrerait des pubs de ma ville uniquement ou
- qui me permettrait de choisir par marque les pubs ou
- qui m'afficherait des nouveauts uniquement et par secteurs configurables (musique, hitec)  et non pas les produits que j'ai visit i-et-l
- m'offre un 5% de rduction si je clique et achte de suite

au lieu de cela, on a en 2016 des pubs qui :
-affichent les navigations des gens qui partagent votre connexion internet ou celle d'une ip wifi public  (criteo)
-affichent n'importe quel produit obsolte ou indisponible ne stock du moment que vous l'avez visit (ou vos colocataires), et encore visit est un grand mot car les vidos/pubs dans ls captcha conduisent des erreurs
-n'affichent aucune promotion sur le clic (sauf pour le diffuseur de pub, le comble!)
-m'affichent des produits qui sont hors pays ou illgaux  l'achat en France
-sont trop imposantes et nuisent  l'UX du site web.

On a mme des pubs qui contiennent du contenu marchand (cdiscount) ;-)

c'est  croire que les coles de commerces n'ont pas encore pass le cap du 2.0

aucun systme n'est parfait, mais pour l'instant il n'y a que celui de developpez.net qui est bien, et celui de amazon sur son propre site (et quand on est log uniquement) sinon a affiche les choses des voisins ip.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Cela tombe bien, nous ne dpendons d'aucune rgie  prsent. Toutes nos publicits sont gres en interne sur nos propres serveurs, c'est ce qui nous permet d'avoir non seulement un contrle total sur ce qui est pass, mais en plus d'avoir l'assurance de ne subir aucun cookie traceur.


Bonjour,
Je rebondis ici car j'ai quelques soucis avec l'affichage des espaces rserves aux panneaux des adds publicitaires.
Les domaines developpez.com, .net et .be sont en liste blanche sur le filtre  pub (carrment gris pour les domaines developpez). Ct filtre  script c'est liste de la manire suivante :

-- Politique des script
developpez.com developpez.net * allow
developpez.net altsysimg.developpez.com frame allow
developpez.net developpez.be * allow
developpez.net developpez.be frame allow
developpez.net developpez.com * allow
developpez.net developpez.com frame allow
google-analytics.com * block
ssl.google-analytics.com * block
ajax.googleapis.com * block
googlesyndication.com * block
pagead2.googlesyndication.com * block
googletagservices.com  * block
www.googletagservices.com  * block
--/

Pourtant selon l'endroit le comportement varie pas mal, sur developpez.com le bandeau de droite est visible mais pas celui situ en haut-de-page (sous les barres des menus), on voit juste l'inscription verticale Publicit ? 
Sur developpez.net c'est selon, parfois le bandeau top, parfois le bandeau ct droit, parfois juste le panneau d'information sur la politique publicitaire du site ?
Il arrive aussi qu'en rechargeant la page (F5) le comportement est assez alatoire, les deux panneaux s'affichent, parfois un seul, parfois rien...  :8O:

----------


## Anomaly

> Pourtant selon l'endroit le comportement varie pas mal, sur developpez.com le bandeau de droite est visible mais pas celui situ en haut-de-page (sous les barres des menus), on voit juste l'inscription verticale Publicit ? 
> Sur developpez.net c'est selon, parfois le bandeau top, parfois le bandeau ct droit, parfois juste le panneau d'information sur la politique publicitaire du site ?
> Il arrive aussi qu'en rechargeant la page (F5) le comportement est assez alatoire, les deux panneaux s'affichent, parfois un seul, parfois rien...


Bonjour,

C'est parce que nous avons aussi des annonces provenant de rgies externes, qui sont en-dehors des domaines pr-cits, en particulier AdSense qui est fourni par Google. Quand tu obtiens seulement l'indication Publicit avec les rgles que tu as donnes, c'est le cas.  :;): 

Note bien que si tu souhaites pas afficher ces publicits de rgies externes, nous comprenons parfaitement. C'est dj trs bien d'autoriser la publicit interne.  ::ave:: 

D'ailleurs, cela sera trs bientt configurable directement dans le tableau de bord, ce qui vitera la configuration d'un bloqueur de pub et vitera aussi ces espaces blancs pour les personnes ne souhaitant afficher que nos publicits directes (garanties IT, garanties non animes).  :;):

----------


## Algo D.DN

> D'ailleurs, cela sera trs bientt configurable directement dans le tableau de bord, ce qui vitera la configuration d'un bloqueur de pub et vitera aussi ces espaces blancs pour les personnes ne souhaitant afficher que nos publicits directes (garanties IT, garanties non animes).


+_+

Merci pour cette info rjouissante.

----------


## griggione

RE

Je fais confiance  developpez.com  :8-):

----------

